# Bionicon Teile Verkaufs-Thread



## FenixRid0r (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

da bestimmt einige, sowie ich auch, das ein oder andere Teil von Bionicon zu verkaufen haben, hab ich mir gedacht ich erstelle einfach mal ein Thema wo man auf den Verkauf *aufmerksam *macht 
Sei es hier im Bikemarkt oder Ebay etc.

Dann fang ich mal an

Ich habe bei Ebay folgende Teile zum Verkauf:

- den neuen Direkt - Mount Vorbau
- den Twin - Lock Vorbau 31,8mm
- den neuen Lenkerknopf
- die G2 Zugstufen sowie Luftkartusche
- eine 160 mm Federgabel mit dem neuen G2s System

Gruß Christopher


----------



## flohupfer (16. September 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da bestimmt einige, sowie ich auch, das ein oder andere Teil von Bionicon zu verkaufen haben, hab ich mir gedacht ich erstelle einfach mal ein Thema wo man auf den Verkauf *aufmerksam *macht
> Sei es hier im Bikemarkt oder Ebay etc.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flohupfer (16. September 2014)

Hi Christopher, 
ist die G2-Gabel schon weg? Ich finde sie nicht. Ich bräuchte eine.
Florian


----------



## FenixRid0r (16. September 2014)

Hi, 

Ja die ist leider schon weg:-( 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## gerald555 (14. Oktober 2014)

Wäre die Zugstufe noch zu haben und kann man die in einer G1-Gabel verbau`n?


----------



## FenixRid0r (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 
Leider haben alle Teile schon einen glücklichen Käufer gefunden, tut mir leid 
Gruß Christopher


----------



## gerald555 (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info. Jetzt ist es ja vermerkt.


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2014)

FenixRid0r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Leider haben alle Teile schon einen glücklichen Käufer gefunden, tut mir leid
> Gruß Christopher


Dann eben oben alles durchstreichen, dann sieht man es sofort


----------



## FenixRid0r (14. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## damage0099 (15. Dezember 2014)

Habe ein neues, unbenutztes Ersatz-Schaltauge für's Alva abzugeben.
Evt. mit selbstgebautem Mini-portable-Tool um mit einem Inbus-Schlüssel das Schaltauge unterwegs auch aus- und einbauen zu können.
(Wiegt nur paar Gramm, ist quasi ein dickes Unterlegscheibchen mit 4 dünnen Stiften und einem Innensechskant).


----------



## aufgehts (15. Dezember 2014)

*damage0099*

ein ersatzschaltauge hab ich selbst noch....
wäre allerdings an deinem mini-tool interessiert.
also ich fahr das 180er alva, falls es da unterschiede gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
scho alles weg, sorry.
Wenn ich die Daten noch finde, mach ich vllt. mal noch n paar.
Sind ja Cent-Artikel.....


----------



## aufgehts (16. Dezember 2014)

ja schade, 
für unterwegs wäre es ideal.
hab mich eh schon gewundert, warum es da keine ,,standart-lösung,, gibt.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Dezember 2014)

Vllt. bietet Bionicon ja bald was in der Richtung an 
Ohne Wzg tut man sich beim wechseln schon schwer.


----------



## music83 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd auch eins nehmen (Werkzeug)... ;-)


----------



## Urbayer (6. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen und ein gutes Neues Jahr!

Hab zwar (momentan noch) nichts zu verkaufen, dafür aber einen Tip zum Schaltauge (von Renä erhalten):
Man kann das Schaltauge mit der Steckachse lösen.
Die Befestigungsmutter des Schaltauges hat außen ein Linksgewinde, Innen ein Rechtsgewinde.
Man kann also zum wechseln des Schaltauges die Achse von außen bis zum Anschlag in die Befestigungsmutter eindrehen und dann mit einem Ruck die Mutter lösen. Der Einbau funktioniert anders herum.
Das neue Schaltauge kommt zudem mit einer neuen Befestigungsmutter. Die neue Mutter ist mit einem 14 mm Inbus ausgestattet. Man braucht also kein Spezialwerkzeug mit den Stiften mehr.

Servus

Franz


----------



## aufgehts (6. Januar 2015)

znarf32 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen und ein gutes Neues Jahr!
> 
> Hab zwar (momentan noch) nichts zu verkaufen, dafür aber einen Tip zum Schaltauge (von Renä erhalten):
> Man kann das Schaltauge mit der Steckachse lösen.
> ...



muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren. 
danke für den tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbayer (25. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

verkaufe einen nur kurz verbauten Bionicon Direct Mount Vorbau.

Preisupdate: 40.- € VHB (inklusive Versand)

Servus

Franz


----------



## Roadrunner55 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei gerade meine Doubelagnet 50-170mm weiss zu Verkaufen...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...70-150mm,-weiss/285085529-217-3477?ref=search

Sobald ich das OK ( Post ) bekomme  , stelle ich sie hier natürlich auch in den Markt ein.


----------



## gerald555 (4. Februar 2015)

Ist aber ganz schön happig! 680 Euro für eine G1 - Gabel!


----------



## Roadrunner55 (4. Februar 2015)

Das Problem war, ich konnte noch nicht einmal rausfinden was es genau für eine ist.Wie du jetzt sagst "G1".
Von daher musste ich in etwa abschätzen ( Komplett Bikepreis und dann in etwa die Gabel )
Hatte gestern eine Anzeige gelesen von 2013, da wollte jemand für die Gabel 1200 USD haben,
von daher dieser Preisansatz.
Steht ja auch VB da


----------



## gerald555 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche ja keine. Meine funktioniert ja!
Die Preisvorstellung ist halt für eine Gabel der ersten Generation etwas überzogen.
Die letzte G1-Gabel die ich auf der Bucht geseh`n hab war um die 150 Euro zu haben.
Gruß Gerald


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Ich brauche ja keine. Meine funktioniert ja!
> Die Preisvorstellung ist halt für eine Gabel der ersten Generation etwas überzogen.
> Die letzte G1-Gabel die ich auf der Bucht geseh`n hab war um die 150 Euro zu haben.
> Gruß Gerald


DAS paßt eher


----------



## Roadrunner55 (6. Februar 2015)

OK, habe es verstanden 
Werden mich überrschen lassen, was passiert. Bin schon mit dem Preis runter 
Habe sie jetzt auch hier mit angeboten :

BIONICON DOUBLEAGENT


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2015)

Roadrunner55 schrieb:


> OK, habe es verstanden
> Werden mich überrschen lassen, was passiert. Bin schon mit dem Preis runter
> Habe sie jetzt auch hier mit angeboten :
> 
> BIONICON DOUBLEAGENT



Was eine Beschreibung... 

Nur noch zur Info:

Die stufenlose Absenkung funktioniert nur in Verbindung mit dem Bionicon-System, sprich dem Dämpfer 
Nicht, daß du später noch Probleme kriegst....


----------



## Roadrunner55 (8. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was eine Beschreibung...
> 
> Nur noch zur Info:
> 
> ...


Musste mir ja Mühe geben, die Gabel gut da stehen zu lassen auch wenn sie schon etwas älter ist 
Aber vielen Dank noch für die Info, .


----------



## gerald555 (9. Februar 2015)

Habe einen BIONICON Twin Lock Vorbau 25,4 mm abzugeben.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bionicon-twin-lock-vorbau-25,4-mm/286900383-217-6627
Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (9. Februar 2015)

Die Absenkung in Bionicon Gabeln funktioniert auch ohne das komplette System. Jede Bionicon Gabel kann somit theoretisch in jedem Rahmen gefahren werden.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2015)

Wie wird dann verschlaucht? Ohne Adapter am Dämpfer?
Nur von der Kartusche an den Knopf und wieder zur Kartusche?
Das geht?


----------



## Sackmann (10. Februar 2015)

Jupp, das geht!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2015)

Jo cool, das wußt ich nicht!
Danke für die Info!
Dann kann man ja einfach den Adapter überbrücken, wenn er mal undicht oder defekt sein sollte 
Und ich bin 1 Tag ohne Luft gefahren....mit 150x nachpumpen


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und ich bin 1 Tag ohne Luft gefahren....mit 150x nachpumpen



Darum haben wir ja so gelacht ...wir haben Dir einfach nichts vom überbrücken gesagt

Scherz...! nein dann hättest Du den Dämper auch "kurzschliessen" müssen oder mit 100% Sag fahren. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Sackmann (10. Februar 2015)

Dämpfer? Der hat aber doch mit der Verschlauchung nix zu tun.


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dämpfer? Der hat aber doch mit der Verschlauchung nix zu tun.


Hast recht...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dämpfer? Der hat aber doch mit der Verschlauchung nix zu tun.


Er hat sich verschrieben, meinte den Adapter vorn am Dämpfer.
Dieser war bei mir vor paar Jahren mal undicht und ich mußte ständig nachpumpen.
Hätte ich gewußt, daß sich das so einfach überbrücken läßt, dann wäre das Problem vom Tisch gewesen.....

Viel OT hier....aber wir warten eh grad ;-)
Hoffentlich halten wir dich, Sacki, nicht von der Arbeit ab....

Mehr OT: Damals brach mir auch eine Schraube von der Sattelklemme, so daß ich den halben Tag ohne Sattel fahren mußte.
Was äußerst anstrengend war, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab 
Aber geil wars!!!

@sPiediNet: Wart ab, das gibt Rache 

Der Adaper wäre dann einfach ganz eingefahren....nehme ich jetzt mal an, also Downhill-Position.


----------



## bikerchris87 (5. März 2015)

Verkaufe, da jetzt das EVO da ist, mein Alva 180 von 2011 in M. Falls jemand Interesse hätte. Standort wär in 85095


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (15. April 2015)

Hätte 2 G1 Systeme komplett oder in Einzelteilen zu verkaufen. Gabeln sind frisch geserviced. Dämpfer waren beim Service oder haben keinen nötig. Wenn gewünscht auch mit Festo push-in Anschlüssen und 3x1mmm Schlauch. Sonst standard Bionicon mit festo Schlauch.
Für die Gabeln habe ich mir T Stücke aus Aluminium mit M5, bzw. M8x1 Gewinde geschnitten, d.h. man kann die auch mit anderen Bikes fahren, solang das Gabelrohr das zulässt.

Eine alte Edison Schwinge in passablem Zustand.

Einen Xfusion Dämpfer für Supershuttle/Ironwood ohne die D2O Kammer.

Ich stell die Sachen demnächst auch in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## JJ23 (16. April 2015)

Habe Interesse. Siehe PN


----------



## damage0099 (19. April 2015)

Suche erledigt


----------



## bonzoo (21. April 2015)

Hab einen Alva 160 XL Rahmen mit G2S Gabel inklusive. Magura Dämpfer abzugeben.

Verkauf wird nur komplett, d.h. Rahmen, Dämpfer plus Bodo und die G2s Gabel.

Evtl. verkaufe ich auch das komplette Bike... Einfach anfragen.


----------



## Flo-1981 (22. April 2015)

Hallo,
An dem Rahmen hätte ich interesse.
Gruß flo


----------



## Urbayer (23. April 2015)

Hab auch noch einen original 25,4 mm Lenker inklusive Twin Lock Vorbau da. Zustand aller Teile sehr gut.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-1981 (29. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin auf der Suche nach einen gebrauchten Update für meine G1 Gabel. Falls jemand ein G2s gabelupdate loswerden möchte bitte melden.

Gruß flo


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2015)

Was für eine G1-Gabel hast du?
Federwegs-technisch?
Hätte evt. Interesse an einer alten Kartusche.
160 / 170 / 180mm...Wer hat was?


----------



## Flo-1981 (29. April 2015)

Eine G1 aus einem Alva 160 als es noch Tesla heißen durfte.


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2015)

Flo-1981 schrieb:


> Eine G1 aus einem Alva 160 als es noch Tesla heißen durfte.


Würd ich vllt. nehmen.
Melde dich, wenn du es verramschen möchtest


----------



## slowbeat (1. Mai 2015)

Es geht zwar nicht um Teile aber ich schreibe es erstmal hier her:

Ich hab ein 2012er Alva Coil in Größe M mit Hammerschmidt/SLX Schaltung und Avid Elixir Cr Bremsen zu verkaufen.
Gabel ist frisch gewartet, Dämpfer hat einen Service von jemandem aus dem Forum bekommen weil er undicht war, Antrieb ist gesund, Bremsbeläge sind neu, Bremsscheiben sind noch ok, sollten mal getauscht werden.
Erstbesitzer: MTB-Active, war Rad des Chefs, bin Zweitbesitzer und hab nur etwas über 500Tourenkilometer damit gefahren, kein Bikeparkeinsatz. Ich hab ja noch andere Räder, auch von Bionicon.
Vhb: 1300€

Ein Kollege verkauft ein Edison 2 mit G2 Gabel in Größe S in blau.
Das Rad ist in hervorragendem Zustand, besitzt eine 3x9 X7 Schaltung und Avid Elixir 3 Bremsen.
Erstbesitzer war auch hier MTB-Active, das Rad wurde im Sommer 2013 Jahr gekauft und seit dem nur drei Mal gefahren, weil es halt doch nicht perfekt gepasst hat. Vor dem Kauf wurde rundherum Service gemacht, das Rad ist also wirklich gesund.
Vhb: 850€

Falls jemand Interesse oder Interessenten hat kann ich gerne Bilder schicken.


----------



## dbf (9. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand ne x Fusion Dämpfer fürs alva 180 übrig?


----------



## dbf (9. Mai 2015)

Und ich habe eine luftkatusche für alva 180 zum verkauf, top Zustand. Ist die mit zwei luftkammern. Von unten und oben, so kann man die Kennlinie deutlich besser seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Also alle die noch G 1 haben, es lohnt sich!

Verkauft


----------



## bikerchris87 (9. Mai 2015)

Hät noch den originalen x-fusion dämpfer ausm Alva 180.


----------



## dbf (11. Mai 2015)

hab interesse schau mal pn


----------



## Stritzel (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mein Reed auf G2S umgerüstet und das G2-Gabel-Innenleben zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (16. Mai 2015)

hat jemand für das alva 180 eine nachrüstkartusche ????
bei hohen stufen leider das bekannte problem.


----------



## gerald555 (10. Juni 2015)

Suche dringend ein 160mm G1 Casting mit 9mm Spanner. Farbe egal. 
Bei mir haben die Buchsen schon recht viel Spiel.
Danke schon mal.
Gerald


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Juni 2015)

Tja ich suche auch mal was!
Mein Freilauf ist hinüber und Ersatz lässt lange auf sich warten. Ich suche ein kompatibles Hinterrad für mein Edison 10 x 135mm Achse. es kann ruhig leicht sein. Bei meinem Fliegengewicht macht das nicht viel aus.


----------



## slimane- (10. Juni 2015)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Hinterrad, gerne auch einem Laufradsatz.

26" / vorne 15mm / hinten X12-142mm / 10fach.

Angebote gerne per PN mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## souldriver (10. Juli 2015)

Supershuttle FR Frameset zum Verkauf:





Im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/623006-bionicon-supershuttle-fr-2008-in-grosse-m-laufradsatz


----------



## physshred (10. Juli 2015)

Ich habe, wegen akutem Hass auf DOT, jeweils einen Satz Elixir 3, Elixir CR und Formula Oro K18 abzugeben. Elixir 3 und Oro auf ein ironwood abgelängt. CR auf Alva. Beläge alle neu, bis max 50km.
Entlüftet.
Tausch auch gegen Mineralöl...


----------



## Stoney16 (6. August 2015)

Hat jemand noch eine Steckachse (m.passenden Ausfallenden) für die Evo2-Schwinge vom Ironwood? Bei Bionicon hab ich schon nachgefragt, leider nix mehr da.


----------



## Sackmann (15. August 2015)

Zwar kein spezifisches Bionicon Teil, aber ein Lenker, der für Bionicon Vorbauten passt:
Answer Pro Taper Carbon, 720mm, 12,7mm Rise. Absolut in Ordnung, nur mit vernachlässigbaren Klemmspuren.
Siehe auch im Bikemarkt.
50€


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. August 2015)

Ich habe einen Magura-Dämpfer (216/63) für das Edison Evo zu verkaufen. Preis VH
Soll auch im Alva 180-Coil passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. August 2015)

Verkaufe meinen Bionicon Alva Rahmen in Gr. S
Neu gekauft im Mai 2014
Sehr guter Zustand, lediglich eine kleine Lackschramme am Oberrohr vom Anschliessen an einer Laterne
und die Scheuerstelle von Schuh beim Treten an der Hinterbaustrebe - siehe Bilder:























Preis: 265.- Euro bei Abholung
Bei Versand kommen die Versandkosten noch dazu.
Könnte es im originalen Bioniconkarton verschicken.

*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sehr guter Zustand, lediglich eine kleine Lackschramme am Oberrohr vom Anschliessen an einer Laterne
> und die Scheuerstelle von Schuh beim Treten an der Hinterbaustrebe - siehe Bilder:


Sag mal, du hast immer so tolle Bilder von deinen Touren hier eingestellt. Waren das alles Standbilder? 
Oder wie machst du das, dass du einen noch so integren Rahmen anbieten kannst?

Duckundwech ...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Waren das alles Standbilder? ...
> Duckundwech ...


Gar nicht so einfach an diesen Stellen dann möglichst photogen auf der Stelle zu stehen   
Und klar sind das Standbilder, für die bewegten Bilder bist doch Du zuständig!
Spaß beiseite, der Rahmen leidet doch am wenigsten, dagegen Pedale, Kurbeln, Bashguard, Felgen und das Gabelcasting sind bei meinen Rädern mehr zerschrammt, beim IW habe ich schon 3 Satz Gabelfender verheizt.
Der Rahmen bekommt bei mir meist nur ein paar Scheuerspuren und die Unterseite des Unterrohrs habe ich mit Klarsichtfolie getapt.
Am Meisten leidet der Rahmen beim Transport... und ich packe meine Bikes immer ins Auto.

Machst Du denn MtB-Weitwurf mit Deinem Evo


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Machst Du denn MtB-Weitwurf mit Deinem Evo


Nein, ich versuche nur, es auf möglichst verschiedene kreative Arten in die Botanik zu pfeffern.


----------



## bikerchris87 (18. August 2015)

Hätte auch noch was, und zwar nen Dämpfer ausm Alva 180. Funktionierte bis zum Ausbau einwandfrei, er bräuchte aber mal neues Fett da er am Schluss ab und an gequitscht hat. Buchse weiß ich nicht ob sie noch in Ordnung ist. Preis 49,99€


----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. August 2015)

Für Nostalgiker. Hätte 2 Bionicon BC 1.0 zu verkaufen. Eines in M und eines in L.

Beide guter Zustand. Kleine lackabplatzer und Kratzer natürlich vorhanden

Das M in kplt. Suntoursaustattung, Reifen neu

Das L in XT/Magura Luise und Deemax UST Felgen

Eines behalte ich noch (bin auch Nostalgiker), eines muss weg. Werden beide nicht mehr wegen Neu/Neuanschaffungen gefahren. Brauche Platz im Radlkeller fürs EVO.


 


Das M 500 VB
Das L  600 VB


V  E  R  K  A  U  F  T ! 

Das L ist jetzt ohne Deemax verkauft. Das M hat jetzt die Deemax bekommen und darf jetzt seinen Lebensabend bei uns verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenpapst (24. August 2015)

Genau wie bikerchris87 habe ich den X-Fusion Dämpfer aus dem Alva 180 Air anzubieten.
Allerdings ist meiner generalüberholt, und hat ein komplett neues Innenleben (Kolben, Hydraulik, Dichtungen, Fett), lediglich das schwarze Außengehäuse ist gebraucht. Da die Reparatur 150 € gekostet hat, sag ich mal 200 € VHB.
Hauts rein!


----------



## Bike-Mike73 (24. August 2015)

Hallo bionicon-Gemeinde!
Habe mich am Wochenende für den Kauf eines Evos entschieden
Dadurch wird mein Alva 180 air in Größe L "frei".
Verkaufe daher mein komplettes Rahmenkit (ohne Lenker und Sattelklemme).
Rad wurde nur im Mittelgebirge genutzt, kein Downhill oder Bikepark! Rahmen ist gut gepflegt, weißt nur normale Gebrauchsspuren auf 

 und wurde immer gewartet. Gabelservice hab ich gemacht, Dämpfer und Lager sind alle in Ordnung!
Leider hat der Rahmen ein leichtes "Knacken" oder "Knistern" im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme! Is nix wirklich wildes und nicht wirklich störend. War dennoch deswegen am Wochenende am Tegernsee, um dies prüfen zu lassen! Rahmen ist laut bionicon komplett in Ordnung, kein Riss oder Ähnliches.
Wohne im Raum Kassel. Rahmen kann gerne abgeholt werden, kann ihn aber auch gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten verschicken. Preis: VHB
Bei Fragen auch gern mailen.


------- V E R K A U F T ------


----------



## physshred (27. August 2015)

servus

ich suche *ALLES* was mit der 200 mm Special Agent in Verbindung gebracht werden kann... 
Duster, Bushings, die 35 mm Achse vorne, etc.

merci


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2015)

Besitzt noch jemand einen Bionicon Lenker? Ich möchte noch einen an meinem Trekkingrad verbauen.


----------



## physshred (31. August 2015)

ich hätte noch einen 25,4 mm lenker.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. August 2015)

physshred schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen 25,4 mm lenker.



Könnte ich nehmen wollen...


----------



## slowbeat (1. September 2015)

Ich hab demnächst eine Zugstufenkartusche (G2) zu verkaufen.
Die ist grad noch in ner 180mm DA Gabel verbaut und funktioniert ohne jegliche Einschränkung.
Passt natürlich auch in die 160mm DA.

Bei Interesse: PN!


----------



## Urbayer (6. September 2015)

Hab eine ungebrauchte BIONICON Sattelklemme abzugeben. War beim Alva Rahmenset mit dabei, wurde aber von mir nie verwendet.  

Außerdem noch eine sehr gut erhaltene 25,4 mm Lenker / Twinlock Einheit oder auch einzeln zu verkaufen.

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Servus

Franz


----------



## bonzoo (7. September 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Hab einen Alva 160 XL Rahmen mit G2S Gabel inklusive. Magura Dämpfer abzugeben.
> 
> Verkauf wird nur komplett, d.h. Rahmen, Dämpfer plus Bodo und die G2s Gabel.
> 
> Evtl. verkaufe ich auch das komplette Bike... Einfach anfragen.



Super-Sonder-Sale... 650 Euro für den Rahmen, Lenker und die G2S Gabel und den Magura Dämpfer. Am Tauchrohr hat's leider durchs Scheuern der Bremsleitung eine Macke. Fotos folgen morgen...


----------



## Xoco (7. September 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Super-Sonder-Sale... 650 Euro für den Rahmen, Lenker und die G2S Gabel und den Magura Dämpfer. Am Tauchrohr hat's leider durchs Scheuern der Bremsleitung eine Macke. Fotos folgen morgen...



Ich hätte interesse. Du hast auch eine PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (8. September 2015)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## thegenius (27. September 2015)

erledigt!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (29. September 2015)

Ich verkaufe mein Edison 

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...-mtb-fully-160mm-enduro-am/368020817-217-4395


----------



## bonzoo (1. Oktober 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Super-Sonder-Sale... 650 Euro für den Rahmen, Lenker und die G2S Gabel und den Magura Dämpfer. Am Tauchrohr hat's leider durchs Scheuern der Bremsleitung eine Macke. Fotos folgen morgen...



Verkauft


----------



## thegenius (18. Oktober 2015)

ERLEDIGT, DANKE!!!


----------



## bergbieber (8. November 2015)

Hab es endlich mal geschafft mein Supershuttle-Rahmen-Kit einzustellen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/684315-bionicon-supershuttle-fr

Falls wer Interesse hat oder Anregungen bitte melden


----------



## Pottler85 (26. November 2015)

Servus zusammen, ich möchte mein Edison 2  in der Größe L verkaufen.

*Fotos kann man bei mir in der Profilgalerie anschauen!!*

Es hat bereits die G2s Gabel und den kleinen blauen Aluknopf zum Gabelabsenken (nicht den Trümmerknopf)
sonstige Specs:

2015er Shimano XT Shadow + Schaltwerk und Shifter
Sram X9 Umwerfer
SLX 2fach Kurbel mit Bash (kam auch 2015 dran)
Absenkbare Sattelstütze (2015)
Shimano SLX Bremse (2015) oder wahlweise die Fomula RX (2014)
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert und Nobby Nic EVO in 26x2.4
DT Swiss Laufräder

Das Bike wurde dieses Jahr ganze 329,3 km bewegt 
War nie im Bikepark

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß Andi


----------



## kochenskarl (29. November 2015)

Alva 160, White, Size L, Rahmenset



 

 

 

 

 

 


zu verkaufen. Neu gekauft im April 2014. Sehr gut erhalten, aktueller Dämpfer mit neuen blauen "Knopf".
Wurde nur im Mittelgebirge bewegt, keine Bikeparks!
Habe mir 650€ für den Rahmen oder 700€ mit 3-fach Umwerfer, Trigger und Answer Lenker vorgestellt.
Gegen Kostenübernahme kann der Rahmen auch versendet werden, Originalkarton zum sicheren Transport vorhanden.

Gerne per PN!


----------



## 911wood (13. Januar 2016)

Jemand Interesse an einem Edison Evo Framekit in grau und Größe M? Kommt mit der aktuellen G2S Gabel mit 180mm. Rahmen hat ebenfalls 180mm und ist für 26" Bereifung ausgelegt. Das Bike hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen oder Risse. Preis wäre 1200,- VHB inkl. Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, sowie Direct Mount Vorbau und Twinlock.
Grüße 911wood
P.S. Bilder gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2016)

Verkaufe meinen leider zu wenig gefahrenen Edison Evo Frame mit Dämpferadapter für non Bionicon System. Ohne Dämpfer. Top Fahrwerk. Sehr guter Zustand mit einigen harmlosen üblichen Gebrauchsspuren.

Größe xl
180mm Rocker
27,5 Zoll

Farbe grau-gelb

VB 780 € Angebote gern per PN


----------



## slimane- (7. Februar 2016)

Suche einen Trailscout-Sattel, neu oder gebraucht. Angebote gerne per PN.


----------



## englbert (7. Februar 2016)

Falls mit dem Trailscout nix geht, guck dir mal die Chromag Trailmaster Modelle an. Der Ltd hat definitiv die gleiche Form. Gruß Martin


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Februar 2016)

suche ein Evo in M 160mm mit Bioniconsystem in grau.komplettrad oder ggf. Rahmen + Gabel +Dämpfer.
Nur 27,5" und Metric.


----------



## D-G-xs (21. Februar 2016)

Bionicon Alva 180 Rahmen Größe M zu verkaufen.


----------



## 911wood (21. Februar 2016)

Hätte von meinem Evo noch die 180er G2s und den Magura Dämpfer inkl. Leitungen und Bodo. Alles tipptopp und erst kürzlich geserviced. Ist ja auch erst ein 3/4 Jahr alt. 550,-€ VHB.
Grüße 911wood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavesurfer (21. Februar 2016)

Edit


----------



## Oh-Markus (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche noch ein G2 Casting.
Hat jemand von euch eines übrig.

---erledigt ----

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## slowbeat (19. März 2016)

Ich verkaufe einen Maguradämpfer inklusive Adapter für Alva 180 und Edison Evo (könnte vielleicht auch beim Ironwood passen?)
Vorbesitzer ist 911wood, siehe weiter oben. Die Sachen sind kein Jahr alt und wurden nur von Ihm gefahren.
Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte, die Überwurfmuttern für die Druckluftleitung sind mit dabei:



Im Edison bin ich wunschlos glücklich mit dem Dämpfer, das Alva werd ich aber gecoilt lassen, deshalb der Verkauf.

Macht mir Angebote!

Achso: Ich suche einen gebrauchten Twinlock oder Direct Mount Vorbau für ne DA-Gabel. Klemmmaß ist mir Wurst, darf gerne auch 25,4mm sein!


----------



## Felger (20. April 2016)

jemand Lust bei seinem Edison EVO von 160 gegen 180 zu tauschen? Habe ein 27,5er (Metric) und würde gerne mal 160mm testen. Müsste nur Luftkartusche und Wippe getauscht werden


----------



## bikerchris87 (20. April 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> jemand Lust bei seinem Edison EVO von 160 gegen 180 zu tauschen? Habe ein 27,5er (Metric) und würde gerne mal 160mm testen. Müsste nur Luftkartusche und Wippe getauscht werden



Ich hätte interesse, mir wären 180mm fast lieber als 160. Hab gesehen das du aus oder der nähe Regensburg kommst, da könnte man sich ja mal treffen falls Interesse besteht. 

Gruß


----------



## shuttlesmudo (12. Juni 2016)

Servus liebe Bioniconistas,

ein Bionicon-Unikat und treuer Begleiter sucht ein neues Zuhause. 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/bionicon-alva-coil-180-raw-in-m/479002453-217-5537

Es ist technisch in einem einwandfreien Zustand. Optisch wurde es gefahren, aber immer sehr gut gepflegt und gewartet. Ersatzschaltauge und Ersatzschrauben für den Rocker sind auch dabei. 

Viele Grüße 
smudo


----------



## thegenius (14. Juni 2016)

Servus miteinander!
Verkaufe einige klassiker Bionicon Teile in der Bucht:
2 Sattelstützen 400mm 30.9
2 Barfly Lenker 25.4 660 und 680 mm
1 B-Switch blau Kunststoff
1 Twinlock 25.4
1 Sattelklemme vom Reed
1 Starrgabel vom Urban 
1 Luftkartusche G1 2015 Service
und vieles anderes, Forumsmitglieder beim Preisvorschlag einfach Bescheid geben dass ihr hier dabei seit, wirkt sich positiv auf den Preis aus Bei Fragen einfach hier oder in der Bucht PM!
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ☺️


----------



## Flo-1981 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin auf der Suche nach einem umbaukit für die G2s und Magura Dämpfer für mein Alva 160.

Falls ihr was übrig habt bitte melden. 
Danke Gruß Flo


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein 180mm-Casting für Doppelbrücke (26")
Danke


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche ein 180mm-Casting für Doppelbrücke (26")
> Danke


erledigt 

Jetzt such ich noch n DirectMount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosen__ (1. August 2016)

Moin, 

ich suche den Twin - Lock Vorbau 31,8mm hat den evtl. jemand zum guten Kurs liegen? *-* 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## knallkatze (28. August 2016)

Nach Rücken-OP und Nachwuchs hätte ich ein komplettes Reed 140 (Grün) mit vielleicht 500-700km Laufleistung( inkl einer kleinen Dolomitentour) anzubieten. Fahren kann ich bis Frühjahr/Sommer 2017 definitiv nicht mehr. 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...140-mtb-fully-sram-x01-top/513706051-217-4356


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2016)

knallkatze schrieb:


> Nach Rücken-OP und Nachwuchs hätte ich ein komplettes Reed 140 (Grün) mit vielleicht 500-700km Laufleistung( inkl einer kleinen Dolomitentour) anzubieten. Fahren kann ich bis Frühjahr/Sommer 2017 definitiv nicht mehr.
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...140-mtb-fully-sram-x01-top/513706051-217-4356



Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an!


----------



## joebrun (28. August 2016)

Suche ein Casting für eine 180er Doppelbrücke Double Agent TA 180mm, meins ist leider bei der Steckachse gebrochen. Gabel ist in einem Alva verbaut.


----------



## physshred (29. August 2016)

du kannst auch ein durolux casting nehmen. Gibts dann sogar mit q-Lock.


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2016)

QLock haben die neuen Castings von Bionicon jetzt auch


----------



## joebrun (29. August 2016)

Suche noch die genaue Bezeichnung des Durolux Castings, falls das jemand fährt.


----------



## physshred (29. August 2016)

ich schau hernach...
ahja. die von der 2016er durolux passen so weit ich weiß nimmer. die haben jetzt 36mm standrohre


----------



## 911wood (4. September 2016)

Gibt aktuell zwei Versionen der Durolux. Die 26" passt nach wie vor vom Casting. Einzig die 27,5 Durolux hat dickere Rohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (13. September 2016)

Servus,

hat jemand vlt eins der folgenden Dinge zuhause rumliegen und möchte sie los werden?
180 G2S Druck- und Zugstufenkartusche
180 Alva Rahmenkit (kann wirklich nur der Rahmen ohne Gabel, Dämpfer, etc sein) Rahmengröße egal
180 Edison Evo framekit (Größe L oder XL)

Merci schon mal


----------



## Votec Tox (14. September 2016)

GlobeT schrieb:


> ...
> 180 Alva Rahmenkit (kann wirklich nur der Rahmen ohne Gabel, Dämpfer, etc sein) Rahmengröße egal
> ...


@GlobeT : habe Dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## physshred (1. Oktober 2016)

Mikadospiel zu verkaufen.
Länge der Stäbchen 680, bzw 720mm, 30 mm rise und 9° backsweep.
Komplettes Spiel: 35€, einzeln 15.


----------



## 911wood (2. Oktober 2016)

Servus,
hätte nen aktuellen Evo Rahmen in grau und Größe M zu verkaufen. Wahlweise mit 26 oder 27.5 Hinterbau. Federweg ist 160mm. Zustand ist ganz gut, keine Dellen oder Risse - die üblichen Abnutzungs- und Gebrausspuren halt. Preis und Bilder gerne per PN.
Schöne Grüße Tom


----------



## Powderfreak1 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hätte noch ein Orginal Laufrad für die Ironwood Specialagent Gabel und den Luftdämpfer ohne das Piggipack


----------



## Felger (7. Oktober 2016)

Falls wer einen EVO Hauptrahmen in L hat bitte anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbieber (3. November 2016)

Hätte ein Alva zu verkaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/855493-bionicon-alva-180-coil-gr-m


----------



## Urbayer (21. November 2016)

Aufgrund anderer sportlicher Ausrichtung, habe ich mein Alva 160 Air verkauft.
Jetzt liegen noch ein paar Sachen herum, die bestimmt jemand anderes gebrauchen kann.

*1) Ein Paar TwinLock's 31,8 mm - verkauft*
​
*2) Eine 12 x 142 mm Steckachse - verkauft*



*3) Ein Schaltauge - verkauft*



*4) 4 Stück Gleitlager für den Magura Dämpfer von Huber Bushings inklusive Montagewerkzeug - verkauft*



Zu allen Preisen kommen noch die Versandkosten. Entweder per Päckchen zu 4.-€ oder als Paket für 5.-€.
Wer mehr Teile kauft, zahlt natürlich nur einmal den Versand.

Servus

Franz​


----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2016)

Huberbushings nehm ich


----------



## GlobeT (21. November 2016)

Stechachse würde ich nehmen, hab dir auch eine Nachricht geschickt!


----------



## Urbayer (21. November 2016)

Ok, Achse ist für GlobeT reserviert.....

Franz


----------



## slowbeat (21. November 2016)

Mist, die Achse hätt ich auch genommen.

Dann interessiere ich mich für die Twinlocks und das Schaltauge. PM folgt.


----------



## Urbayer (23. November 2016)

Hi zusammen,

hab noch 2 Ersatz Rocker-Schrauben für das Alva gefunden. Nagelneu und nicht gebraucht.

*Verkauft*


Servus

Franz


----------



## gerald555 (24. November 2016)

Ich interessier mich für die Schrauben


----------



## Urbayer (24. November 2016)

OK, gerne das weitere per PM


----------



## slowbeat (13. Dezember 2016)

Suche G2s Federkartusche 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbieber (13. Dezember 2016)

G2s ist die mit den 2 Luftkammern oder?


----------



## slowbeat (14. Dezember 2016)

Die 180er G2s hat etwas abweichende Luftkammerlängen gegenüber der G2 Feder. Die müsste Ende 2013 eingeführt worden sein, mit dem neuen Knopf zusammen.


----------



## bergbieber (14. Dezember 2016)

Ok, die habe ich leider nicht mehr, hab nur noch die alte 180er...


----------



## slowbeat (29. Januar 2017)

Erledigt


----------



## GlobeT (6. Februar 2017)

Falls jemand einen Ersatzdämpfer fürs Ironwood oder ALVA braucht, ich hätte da einen XFusion O2 RPV zu verkaufen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/903645-x-fusion-o2-rpv


----------



## Felger (8. Februar 2017)

jemand Interesse an einem Vector HLR?


----------



## GlobeT (9. Februar 2017)

coil oder air?


----------



## dukestah (9. Februar 2017)

wenns ein coil ist, hätte ich interesse


----------



## Felger (9. Februar 2017)

air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janekr123 (21. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand 160mm G2s Kartuschen und den Magura Dämpfer zu veräußern?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Februar 2017)

janekr123 schrieb:


> Hat jemand 160mm G2s Kartuschen und den Magura Dämpfer zu veräußern?


den Maguradämpfer vom Edison Evo samt Adapter könnte ich dir anbieten.


----------



## knallkatze (3. März 2017)

Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, das Rad wäre noch da, wurde aber seither nicht gefahren (und wird auch wohl 2017 den Keller nicht verlassen leider). Ansonsten inseriere ich es die Tage im Bikemarkt.

Es ist die Variante mit Sram X01 Komplettausstattung aus dem Abverkauf für 1800 EUR.





knallkatze schrieb:


> Nach Rücken-OP und Nachwuchs hätte ich ein komplettes Reed 140 (Grün) mit vielleicht 500-700km Laufleistung( inkl einer kleinen Dolomitentour) anzubieten. Fahren kann ich bis Frühjahr/Sommer 2017 definitiv nicht mehr.
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...140-mtb-fully-sram-x01-top/513706051-217-4356


----------



## GlobeT (5. März 2017)

Verkaufe meinen ironwood Rahmen samt evo 2 Hinterbau,  falls wer Interesse  hat http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/916994-bionicon-ironwood


----------



## GlobeT (9. März 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig noch für das Edison 2 einen Dämpfer übrig den er/sie loswerden will?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. März 2017)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch für das Edison 2 einen Dämpfer übrig den er/sie loswerden will?


Wenn du das Edison Evo meinst, für den habe ich den MAgura-Dämpfer samt Adapter hier übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (9. März 2017)

Ne, leider wirklich für das alte "Eckige" Edison, aber danke


----------



## Felger (14. März 2017)

tausche:
180mm Wippe vom Edison Evo gegen 160mm

verkaufe Edison Evo M (oder tausche gegen L - aber bitte kein Rot)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/919925-bionicon-edision-evo-m-enduro-rahmen-grau-gelb


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. April 2017)

Verkaufe Teile vom Edison Evo
Rahmen L rot (schade @Felger ) mit Wippe für 180mm
26" Hinterbau mit schöner Schramme an der linken Kettenstrebe (Andenken an den Gardasee), (verkauft)
Dämpfer Magura TS 215 (Verkauft)
Dämpfer X-Fusion Vector HLR 215
Gabel Doubleagent G2S (verkauft)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (20. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Verkaufe Teile vom Edison Evo
> Rahmen L rot (schade @Felger ) mit Wippe für 180mm
> 26" Hinterbau mit schöner Schramme an der linken Kettenstrebe (Andenken an den Gardasee), kein Riss oder Delle
> Dämpfer Magura TS 215
> ...


An dem HLR Dämpfer wäre ich eventuell interessiert.


----------



## gerald555 (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo.
Ich suche für mein Alva 180 eine Doubleagent G2s oder nur die 2 Kartuschen (Dämpfung und Zugstufe).
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch was 
Gerald


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2017)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich suche für mein Alva 180 eine Doubleagent G2s oder nur die 2 Kartuschen (Dämpfung und Zugstufe).
> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch was
> Gerald


Doubleagent 180 G2S hätte ich zu verkaufen! Bei Interesse mach mir doch per PM einen Preis
*verkauft*

Der Vector HLR Air ist noch da


----------



## bergbieber (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hab noch n Weißes Supershuttle Frameset zum Verkauf.
Leichte Kratzer vorhanden.
Bei interesse melden


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Mai 2017)

Preisupdate und jetzt mit Fotos
Vector HLR Air für Edison Evo inklusive Adapter 325€
siehe auch HIER


----------



## slowbeat (16. Mai 2017)

Ich hab noch ein Reed über.
War mein Tourenrad, also kein Bikepark, keine hohen Sprünge, nur im Hoch- und Hintertaunus, sowie Wetterau gefahren.
Alle Lager I. O.
Größe S
Grün "limited edition", sehr wenig Steinschlag
Magura Federbein und G2s Gabel jeweils frisch abgeschmiert, linkes Standrohr neu wegen Kratzer, die untere Gabelbrücke hat oben Spuren eines Schutzblech, mit Edding zu kaschieren
Rolling chassis mit originalem LRS, Umwerfer, Lenker, Sattelstütze (letzte beiden unbenutzt)
Eventuell auch Verkauf in Teilen.
Option : twinlock Schellen in 31,8mm hab ich da
Auf den Bildern sind alle Macken, die ich gefunden habe. 
         

Außerdem :
2x Magura Federbein aus Edison EVO mit Adapter (1x silberne, 1x schwarze Kolbenstange), sollte auch beim Alva 180 passen.

Achso: der Preis für den HLR beim @Asphaltsurfer  ist heiß! Das Ding ist echt eine Bereicherung fürs EVO!


----------



## hulster (17. Mai 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Preisupdate und jetzt mit Fotos
> Vector HLR Air für Edison Evo inklusive Adapter 325€
> siehe auch HIER



Solltest drauf hinweisen, dass er eigentlich nur in ein Bionicon passt, da ja die Aufnahme fehlt bzw. anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das Ding (HLR) ist echt eine Bereicherung fürs EVO!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!
Macht aus dem Evo ein anderes Bike....hätte ich nicht gedacht.
War sehr skeptisch, aber der HLR ist der Wahnsinn!
Ok, bischen Einstell-Spielerei am Anfang, aber wenn das Setup gefunden ist, unglaublich geil


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Juni 2017)

Na, da bin ich ja froh, dass deine Skepsis widerlegt wurde.
Das hast du deiner Frau hoffentlich mit breitestem Grinsen klar gemacht


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja froh, dass deine Skepsis widerlegt wurde.
> Das hast du deiner Frau hoffentlich mit breitestem Grinsen klar gemacht


Logo


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juni 2017)

Drei Fullies sind zuviel...  
Ich möchte ein Bionicon verkaufen und zwar das Evo in Rahmengröße S, Farbe Blank, 26" und mit 180mm Federweg (GS2).
Am WE werde ich aktuelle Photos vom Evo aufnehmen und hier einstellen.
Es wäre schön wenn sich hier Jemand dafür fände.

_Edit:_ Das Evo hat einen neuen und glücklichen Besitzer gefunden


----------



## EvoRookie (3. Juli 2017)

Ich habe von meinem EVO eine

SRAM Guide RSC v+h inkl. Scheiben
Zustand gut
Model 2015


----------



## Resibiker (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Suche eine15mm Schraubachse fürs G2S Casting bin dabei fèr einen Neffen mein altes Edison wieder aufzubauen!
Oder passt eine andere 15mm Achse drauf ?


----------



## EvoRookie (5. Juli 2017)

http://evo.bionicon.com/shop/parts/steckachsen-schnellspanner/

hier nix dabei?


----------



## slowbeat (13. Juli 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein Reed über.
> War mein Tourenrad, also kein Bikepark, keine hohen Sprünge, nur im Hoch- und Hintertaunus, sowie Wetterau gefahren.
> Alle Lager I. O.
> Größe S
> ...


Ich habs mal in den Bikemarkt gepackt. 
Falls jemand nur am Rahmen interessiert ist: kein Problem.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte noch ein, vielleicht zwei Schaltaugen für das Edison Evo abzugeben. Für 10€ zu haben.
edit: bitte weitergehen, hier gibt es nichts (mehr) zu sehen
edit: ich hatte doch nur ein Evo-Schaltauge, das andere war von einem anderen Bionicon, ich weiß aber nicht von welchem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2017)

Hat jemand an einem ungebrauchten, nagelneuen Variovorbau für die Doubleagent Interesse?
Für 31,8mm Lenker. Bild folgt.
20€ plus 3€ Versand.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. August 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> edit: ich hatte doch nur ein Evo-Schaltauge, das andere war von einem anderen Bionicon, ich weiß aber nicht von welchem


Sehe ich erst jetzt. Brauchst du es zurück? Ich habe jetzt zwei. Ich kann es auch gegen ein schaltauge für´s alva tauschen. Dann habe ich zwei für´s alva.


----------



## skask (14. August 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand an einem ungebrauchten, nagelneuen Variovorbau für die Doubleagent Interesse?
> Für 31,8mm Lenker. Bild folgt.
> 20€ plus 3€ Versand.


Haben will. PN ist raus.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sehe ich erst jetzt. Brauchst du es zurück? Ich habe jetzt zwei. Ich kann es auch gegen ein schaltauge für´s alva tauschen. Dann habe ich zwei für´s alva.


Für das Alva habe ich auch noch eins, wenn es jemanden interessiert. Und nein, ich brauche keine Schaltaugen für Bioniconräder mehr, ich habe das Lager gewechselt. Aber wenn ich den 29er Rahmen sehe, bin ich vielleicht ja beizeiten wieder im Bioniconlager


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand an einem ungebrauchten, nagelneuen Variovorbau für die Doubleagent Interesse?
> Für 31,8mm Lenker. Bild folgt.
> 20€ plus 3€ Versand.


----------



## misconduct2509 (24. August 2017)

Verkaufe Evo in Teilen auf Wunsch jedes Teil einzeln
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/991129-bionicon-edison-evo-l

Bei Fragen oder Teilewunsch bitte über Anfragen mir schreiben mit Preisvorstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (14. September 2017)

Hallo.
Habe einen Dämpfer X-Fusion RLX02 inkl. Adapter aus einem Alfa 180 Air G2 abzugeben.
Lagerbuchsen fehlen. Müssten neue eingepresst werden.
Bei Interesse PN.

Gruß Gerald


----------



## skask (26. Oktober 2017)

Habe einen Direct Mount Vorbau für die Double Agent zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse PN.

*Und schon weg.*


----------



## ZerOR3H (20. November 2017)

*VERKAUFT!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe von meinem ALVA 180 die Luftkartusche mit Bionicon System (Bionicon Knopf, Dämpferadapter) und X-Fusion O2 Dämpfer.
Schraubverbindungen weisen Gebrauchspuren auf.

Das ALVA 180 hatte ich 2013 bei Bioncon gekauft.

Der Dämpfer und Kartusche sind Top gewartet worden und tun was sie sollen.

Bei den Leitungsverschraubungen zu dem Dämpferadapter sollten aber zwei neue Oliven bei Bionicon gekauft werden, da sich diese in die Leitung geschnitten haben. Beschaffung bei Bionicon ist kein Problem.
Leitungslängen siehe Bild.

Preis VB 150€ + Versand

Nur als Set zu Verkaufen.
Wie immer bei Internet, keine Rücknahme und Gewährleistung.

Freu mich auf deine PN


*VERKAUFT!!!*


----------



## skask (5. Dezember 2017)

Falls wer ein Reed in L haben will, (oder Ersatzteile für Bionicon braucht), bin aufs Hardtail gewechselt. Rahmen-Gabelset steht zum Verkauf.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1047287-bionicon-reed-rahmen-gabelset

Edit 29.12.17: verkauft


----------



## h-y-ae (1. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## h-y-ae (1. Januar 2018)

*.*


----------



## h-y-ae (1. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## h-y-ae (1. Januar 2018)

*.*


----------



## h-y-ae (1. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## luCYnger (17. Januar 2018)

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 911wood (6. Februar 2018)

Hätte fürs Evo noch eine 180er Wippe rumliegen. Wer also ein Upgrade beim Federweg benötigt, kann gerne einen Preis vorschlagen. Neu liegt das Teil bei ca. 100,- wenn ich mich nicht irre.
VGs Tom


----------



## stefan1067 (1. März 2018)

Hallo, 
ich biete  je eine G2 Dämpfungs- und eine Federungskartusche von einem Alva160 an
MfG Stefan


----------



## pfalz (11. März 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Bionicon Fernbedienung über?


----------



## GlobeT (31. März 2018)

Verkaufe mein frisch aufgebautes Alva, falls wer interesse hat, mehr Bilder sind in der Anzeige: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1098413-bionicon-alva


----------



## robby (31. März 2018)

Servus zusammen! Hat jemand noch einen Twin-Lock Vorbau mit 31.8mm herumliegen, den er gerne loswerden möchte?


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2018)

Glaub scho, mo guckn


----------



## hamsteralex (4. April 2018)

Gibts hier jemanden, der Kleinteilen für die Verschraubung der Luftleitungen des Bionicon-Systems zuviel hat? Ich bräuchte -mindestens- je vier Stützhülsen, Klemmringe und Dichtscheiben...ich will für mein Junior ein BC 1.0 neu aufbauen.


----------



## drbeehh (10. April 2018)

Hi Folks, ich suche für mein Edison 2 einen Twin-Lock Vorbau mit 31.8mm oder gern auch den Direct Mount vorbau ebenfalls 31.8.
Alternativ wäre auch ein Lenker mit 740 mm - 760 mm für den Standard Twin Lock 25.4 in meinem Interesse...
lg Flo


----------



## robby (10. April 2018)

Nachdem ich nun meinen Lenker auf 31.8mm umgerüstet habe steht mein Bionicon Twin Lock Vorbau + Fly Bar in 25.4mm zum Verkauf. 
Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (12. April 2018)

Hab noch zwei neue Standrohre, die ich als Ersatz gekauft hatte für die 160mm Double Agent rumliegen, wenn jemand interesse hat.


----------



## robby (2. Mai 2018)

Demnächst eine Bionicon 30,0er Sattelklemme abzugeben. Jemand Interesse?

Mein altes Supershuttle lechzt nach einem Hinterbau aus der SS2 Serie mit mehr Reifenfreiheut (Gr. L, braun eloxiert). Hat zuuufällig noch jemand eine Schwinge im Keller herum liegen?


----------



## GlobeT (29. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Bionicon Knopf für die Geometrieverstellung rumliegen, den ihr nicht mehr braucht? Danke schon mal!


----------



## slowbeat (5. Juni 2018)

Da mir das Alva geklaut wurde habe ich eine ansehnlich Federsammlung zu verkaufen.
Wenn nicht anders gekennzeichnet neu und von Nukeproof und direkt für den Vector passend. Die Vivid sind auch neu, ich habe mir zwei Adapter aus Alu drehen lassen, damit die spielfrei passen. Den Adapter gebe ich auch ab.
Allesamt für 2,5-2,75" Hub, folgende Härten:

250lbs
250lbs (vivid)
275lbs
300lbs (vivid)
325lbs (vivid)
400lbs
450lbs
550lbs (x-fusion, gebraucht) 


7€ pro Feder plus Versand
Das sollte wirklich fair sein.


----------



## AHFiffi (22. Juni 2018)

Servus Bioniconer
Hab noch ne Double Agent TA Gabel und X Fusion Dämpfer inclusive des Knopfs von meinem Supershuttle übrig. Gabel ist Bj 09, Dämpfer von 2011.
Desweiteren gäbe es noch einen Hinterbau in Braun eloxal, den Original Bar Fly Lenker und die Orginal Sattelstütze.
Bei Interesse hätte ich noch nen Deetracks LR Satz 26“mit 200 er Scheiben


----------



## robby (25. Juni 2018)

@AHFiffi wie breits per PN geschrieben: Wenn es sich bei dem Hinterbau um die breitere Schwinge für mehr Reifenfreiheit handelt, dann habe ich Interesse daran. Schick mir gerne ein Foto. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (25. Juni 2018)

Der Bierbauch ist weg, dadurch passen mir die Bionicon-Shorts leider nicht mehr 

Wer also noch eine günstige grüne in Gr. M sucht: https://www.ebay.de/itm/163114922690?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Juli 2018)

Bionicon Vorbau in 25.4
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144288-bionicon-vorbau-25-4

Bionicon Knopf
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1144285-bionicon-knopf


----------



## dukeboy1328 (6. August 2018)

---


----------



## hulster (7. August 2018)

dukeboy1328 schrieb:


> Eines der letzten Bikes vom Tegernsee...
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1151715-bionicon-revo-grosse-m-bikeyoke-revive-27-5



Glaub nicht, dass du es mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis verkauft kriegst. Das rEVO gibt es immer noch, wenn auch nicht vom Tegernsee.
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## slowbeat (8. August 2018)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass sicher niemand eine Montage am Tegernsee höher bewerten würde als eine Montage in Weiden.


----------



## dukeboy1328 (23. August 2018)

---


----------



## saturno (24. August 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass du es mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis verkauft kriegst. Das rEVO gibt es immer noch, wenn auch nicht vom Tegernsee.
> Ich drück dir die Daumen.





am tegernsee ist die landschaft schöner, mehr nicht. die rahmen ändern sich doch nicht, nur weil sie in weiden zusammengeschraubt werden


----------



## dukeboy1328 (26. August 2018)

Verkaufe einen Bionicon Lenker

- VERKAUFT -


----------



## dukeboy1328 (27. August 2018)

Verkaufe einen Magura Dämpfer TS RC 215 mit passendem Bionicon-Adapter ("B-Odo").
Der Dämpfer war in einem Bionicon Alva 180 verbaut...

- VERKAUFT -


----------



## dukeboy1328 (14. September 2018)

Verkaufe ein Bionicon rEVO…

- VERKAUFT -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (18. September 2018)

911wood schrieb:


> Hätte fürs Evo noch eine 180er Wippe rumliegen. Wer also ein Upgrade beim Federweg benötigt, kann gerne einen Preis vorschlagen. Neu liegt das Teil bei ca. 100,- wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> VGs Tom


Ist der 180er Rocker noch immer verfügbar?


----------



## gerald555 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo.
Verkaufe in de Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eine Dämpfer aus einem Alva 180.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...on-rlx02-bionicon-alva-180/964129843-217-6627

**** Verkauft ******


----------



## janekr123 (18. Oktober 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Tesla/Alva Schwinge. Hat jemand etwas rumliegen und mags loswerden?


----------



## slowbeat (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde gebrauchte 160mm Umlenkhebel vom EVO gegen 180mm tauschen. 
Die Lager sind top, keine auffälligen Gebrauchsspuren.

Ansonsten zum Verkauf: 
2x Magura Federbein mit Adapter aus EVO (1x schwarze Kolbenstange, 1x silberne Kolbenstange) wenig gefahren
Neuer b-bar Lenker 25,4mm


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem BC1.0 von 2003.

Mit Suntourschaltung und Bremsen. Wurde wenig gefahren. 2003 für Hochzeitsreise auf Kanaren (Freeridesminar mit Holger Mayer) gekauft, danach nur noch sporadisch von meiner Frau benutzt (ja, wenn sie verheiratet sind...)

Größe M.

Alles Original. Nur Felgensatz ist inzwischen ein Mavic Deemaxx tubeless.

Hätte ja noch ein L von 2002, dass habe ich verkauft und den Radsatz getauscht. Wollte ein BC 1.0 behalten, aus sentimentalen Gründen. 

Aber Bionicon gibt’s ja nimmer wirklich. Das Engine kommt nimmer, so wie es aussieht. Egal. Und dann kaufe ich mir auch kein rEvo mehr.

Preis ist zweitrangig. Gebe es nur in gute Liebhaberhände ab. Nimmt nur noch Platz in der Garage weg.

Standort ist 93149 Nittenau


----------



## weltraumpapst (24. Januar 2019)

Hätte noch Ersatzteile für die G2 Gabel übrig und einen Dämpfer. 
Stammt beides aus meinem Reed und wird nicht mehr benötigt.  

Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## crossboss (25. Januar 2019)

Hi Leuts, ich habe noch die Bionicon Dämpfer Verlängerung, für Standartdämpfer abzugeben. Braucht ihn jemand. Gebe ich fürn halben NP Preis ab. Sieht wie neu aus. Habe derzeit  kein Bionicon  Bike. Werde ich später noch in den BM stellen.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (5. Februar 2019)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle,
ich werde wohl doch mein Winterprojekt verwerfen müssen. Daher steht hier eine gut bis sehr gut erhaltene Special Agent USD Gabel mit Lenker/Vorbau Einheit/Absenkknopf und der speziellen Nabe/ Achse zum Verkauf.
Gabelschaft ist auch komplett dabei.

Falls Interesse macht mir doch bitte einfach ein Angebot.
Bilder folgen.
Grüße Toby

☆☆☆Verkauft ☆☆☆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (8. Februar 2019)

rEVO grün in L 

Ist nicht meins.


----------



## slowbeat (26. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## slowbeat (6. März 2019)

Verkaufe meinen 2015er EVO Rahmen in Größe M mit Magura Federbein, Bionicon Adapter, Steckachse und Sattelklemme:



Natürlich etwas ausgebleicht und ein paar Steinschläge und Kettenschlag gibt's auch. Aber ich hab das Rad beim Aufbau direkt großflächig abgeklebt.
Das Rad war einmal in Finale, dreimal am Gardasee, drei Tage in Winterberg, eine Woche Vinschgau/Reschenpass und ist auch mal über die Alpen gefahren. Der Rest war fast nur Touren im Taunus.


 

 


160  Federweg
Eventuell auch Rock Shox Monarch plus RC3 und Universer.


----------



## Hari_Mai (8. März 2019)

Servus, ich suche für mein edison ltd (das weisse), buchsen für den dämpfer! hat wer noch welche? lg Hari


----------



## Labtakwon (14. März 2019)

Hallo 
Hat vielleicht noch jemand für ein Golden Willow eine K.ettenstrebe ?
Bei mir ist leider der Verbindungssteg gebrochen.
Danke W.


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. März 2019)

Ein Kollege möchte sich von seinem Edison trennen:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2019)

Interessante Zeitwahrnehmung. Vor 10 Jahren habe ich ein ein Jahr altes G1 Edison gekauft, das kam schon serienmäßig mit blauem Knopf.
Vor 5 Jahren wurden bereits alle Räder mit G2s Dämpfung ausgeliefert. 

Auch wenn Bremsen und Antrieb "nur" 2,5 Jahre alt sind und das Rad gut da steht, ist der Preis völlig überzogen. Die Hälfte ist vielleicht angemessen.


----------



## luCYnger (22. April 2019)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## slowbeat (14. Mai 2019)

Suche Bionicon rEvo Vorserie Rahmen Größe S.


----------



## robby (23. Mai 2019)

Supershuttle zu verkaufen. *VERKAUFT*
Edit: Donnerstag eingestellt und am Sonntag abgeholt. Wow, das nenne ich mal flott.
Bin damit raus aus der Gruppe, ich wünsche dem neuen Besitzer und Euch weiter alles Gute!

*

*


----------



## Oh-Markus (24. Juli 2019)

*Bionicon Edison LTD Größe L
verkauft*


----------



## Wupperbike (19. August 2019)

Verkaufe mein Bionicon Reed, Preis VHB.
Siehe:





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1572 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1572 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## slowbeat (26. September 2019)

Suche Universer, Innenleben (Schraube, Scheiben und Achse) würde ich auch so nehmen.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand eine untere Steuersatzschale für das Evo um eine Doubleagent zu verbauen übrig?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2019)

Müsste ich mal schauen.
Wenn du Glück hast.
Wofür brauchst sie, wenn man fragen darf?

Sollte auch ein anderer passen, wenn er unten schmal genug ist.

Lager ist glaub 45x36 Grad.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Oktober 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Müsste ich mal schauen.
> Wenn du Glück hast.
> Wofür brauchst sie, wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> ...


Ich möchte eine Doubleagent in einen Rahmen mit konischem Steuerrohr einbauen. Beim Hardtail steht ein Rahmentausch an. Dabei würde ich ungern auf den T- Ring gedichteten originalen Steuersatz verzichten. Lager und den T- Ring hab ich noch da. 

Wäre cool, wenn du mal schauen könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2019)

Sorry, hab ich beim Verkauf wohl beigelegt.
Dachte, ich hab ihn noch 

mit dem Doppel-T-Ring macht Sinn.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Oktober 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich beim Verkauf wohl beigelegt.
> Dachte, ich hab ihn noch
> 
> mit dem Doppel-T-Ring macht Sinn.


Danke fürs nachschauen!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2019)

Kein Problem


----------



## racer01 (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Bionicon Gemeinde,
ich verkaufe ein gut erhaltenes Supershuttle in weiß mit DA 170 und zus. mit einer DA 150 
Bike ist fahrbereit, evtl. als Teilespender geeignet.
Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## dukeboy1328 (3. Juni 2020)

Suche einen Bionicon Merino Hoody (Bionicon Riding Wear) in Größe M.
Bitte mal alles anbieten - Farbe ist egal...
Merci


----------



## Frankxen (11. Juni 2020)

Moin Bionicon Jünger, Jüngerinnen und die die es noch werden wollen,
hat von euch jemand einen neuen B-Switch? (Blau eloxiert)
Ich habe den aus Kunststoff am Rad und er ist mir etwas zu "globig"
Beste Grüße


----------



## Oigi (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin der Suche nach einem einem Schaltauge für mein Supershuttle Das vom Ironwood passt auch. Die üblichen Adressen im Internet haben das leider nicht im Programm. Hat einer von euch noch eins in Schublade zu liegen? Am besten wäre das für Schnellspanner. Aber trotzdem bitte erstmal alles anbieten. 
Ich benötige das für die Hinterbauten ab 2009, wie im Bild gezeigt. 

Gruß Oigi


----------



## slimane- (9. August 2020)

*- ERLEDIGT -*

SUCHE Dämpferkartusche DA 160 G2s oder alternativ G2

Gruß Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (11. August 2020)

slimane- schrieb:


> SUCHE Dämpferkartusche DA 160 G2s oder alternativ G2
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Zugstufe G2 sollte ich noch übrig haben.
Kannst du mir bitte eine PN schreiben, bin erst Do zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (12. August 2020)

Gutsten Abend.

Hat zufällig noch jemand eine beschädigte Special Agent oder Innereien davon rumliegen?

Dann könnte ich das Projekt mal angehen.

Gut Hack


----------



## slimane- (22. August 2020)

*Verkaufe* 

Staubabstreifer
VR-Nabe 
Lager, Buchsen Set
Shirt Gr.M
nochmal ein Shirt Gr.M


----------



## El_Muelle (26. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen

hat jemand eine Wippe und Schwinge von einem Bionicon Golden Willow abzugeben?

Danke und Grüße
Michi


----------



## damage0099 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand ein oder beide Standrohre für ne 26‘‘ Doppelbrücke 180mm?


----------



## slowbeat (4. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein oder beide Standrohre für ne 26‘‘ Doppelbrücke 180mm?


Gibt's keine mehr bei MSA? Die haben früher mal 35€ gekostet. 
Überlege grad ne komplette 180er mit Umbau auf 15mm Achse zu verkaufen. G2 mit G2s Dämpfung und blauem Knopf. 🤔


----------



## damage0099 (4. Dezember 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Gibt's keine mehr bei MSA? Die haben früher mal 35€ gekostet.
> Überlege grad ne komplette 180er mit Umbau auf 15mm Achse zu verkaufen. G2 mit G2s Dämpfung und blauem Knopf. 🤔


Habe ich noch nicht angefragt.
Dachte, ich frag erst mal hier.
Gabel ist sonst noch top in Schuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (7. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein oder beide Standrohre für ne 26‘‘ Doppelbrücke 180mm?


Ich schau mal heute Abend bei mir im Keller ob ich noch einen Satz Standrohre hab


----------



## GlobeT (7. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht angefragt.
> Dachte, ich frag erst mal hier.
> Gabel ist sonst noch top in Schuss.


Hab zwei neue Standrohre da, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die für die 160 oder 180 DA sind.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Dezember 2020)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Hab zwei neue Standrohre da, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die für die 160 oder 180 DA sind.


Wie lang sind sie?


----------



## GlobeT (8. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind sie?


Sind 512mm lang


----------



## damage0099 (8. Dezember 2020)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Sind 512mm lang


Hi,
Komisch, ich habe noch alte mit 512, von der G1 die wohl nicht passen, und kaputte mit ca 530 😬

weiß vllt jemand, wie lang die 180er sein müssen?
Möchte ungern extra zerlegen.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2020)

Mein Rohr ist 562mm lang 😎😜

Schade, GlobeT, dann passt‘s nicht ☹️🤷‍♀️


----------



## topsel (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Hat hier zufällig noch jemand einen Universer für ein rEvo rumliegen, den er abgeben würde? 
Hab eben die Rückmeldung von Bionicon bekommen, dass sie keine auf Lager haben und auch keine mehr herstellen. 😒


----------



## slowbeat (18. Januar 2021)

topsel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hat hier zufällig noch jemand einen Universer für ein rEvo rumliegen, den er abgeben würde?
> Hab eben die Rückmeldung von Bionicon bekommen, dass sie keine auf Lager haben und auch keine mehr herstellen. 😒


Ich hab noch einen ohne Beilagscheiben, Schraube und Buchse, dafür passend aufgefeilt für CCDB IL. Der wäre über, ist halt nur das schwarze Teil, den Rest müsste man basteln


----------



## topsel (18. Januar 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen ohne Beilagscheiben, Schraube und Buchse, dafür passend aufgefeilt für CCDB IL. Der wäre über, ist halt nur das schwarze Teil, den Rest müsste man basteln


Ein nicht aufgefeilter wäre mir lieber - würd ich wohl für meinen Monarch+ nicht brauchen 😅
Aber da sollte ich ja auch Abstandshülsen oder so basteln können 😁
Also ja, würd den dann gerne nehmen 😁


----------



## dasboesebock (28. Januar 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mein Rohr ist 562mm lang 😎😜
> 
> Schade, GlobeT, dann passt‘s nicht ☹️🤷‍♀️


Warum fragt Ihr nicht den Hersteller X fusion, oder auch Lenon shox Nürnberg, die haben viel Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2021)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Warum fragt Ihr nicht den Hersteller X fusion, oder auch Lenon shox Nürnberg, die haben viel Erfahrung


X Fusion hat die Gabel nicht hergestellt, und Lemonshox kann maximal Innereien mit Standardware warten, Herr Klugscheißer.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2021)

Casting ist von Suntour.
Bin mittlerweile versorgt.


----------



## dasboesebock (31. Januar 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> X Fusion hat die Gabel nicht hergestellt, und Lemonshox kann maximal Innereien mit Standardware warten, Herr Klugscheißer.


Weist Du den aus welcher Schmiede die Teile kommen, oder hatten Bionicon ne Giesserei?


----------



## slowbeat (31. Januar 2021)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Weist Du den aus welcher Schmiede die Teile kommen, oder hatten Bionicon ne Giesserei?


Hallo Herr Oberschlau,
Es ist irrelevant, von welcher Werkbank die Teile gefallen sind, die Bionicon in den Gabeln verbaut hat.

Das sind Bionicon Zeichnungsteile, die du nur bei Bionicon bekommen kannst, soweit verfügbar.

Vielleicht kannst du die X Fusion oder Suntour 35mm Doppelbrückengabeln erwähnen, von denen die Teile sonst stammen sollen.
Ansonsten halt dich doch in diesem Unterforum zurück, etwas von Belang kam von dir noch nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
Für einen Gabelumbau benötige ich das Unterteil einer G2 Federkartusche für Doubleagent Gabeln oder eine Schlachtkartusche.
Im Bild was ich habe aber nicht gebrauchen kann.
Dieses Teil für die Gabeln mit 35mm Standrohren bzw. Suntour Unterteil würde mir sehr weiter helfen.




Hab auch noch Teile zum Tauschen falls interesse. Alternativ kauf ich ne kleine Drehmaschine und zerspane das Teil das ich hab.


----------



## Nixverstehen (7. März 2021)

Huhu. Ich suche eine Dämpferkartusche für die alte DoubleAgent so von 2008-2011 oder neueres Datum. Würde auch komplette Gabel nehmen.


----------



## Nixverstehen (7. März 2021)

dasboesebock schrieb:


> Weist Du den aus welcher Schmiede die Teile kommen, oder hatten Bionicon ne Giesserei?


Nach meinem letzten Wissensstand war/ist SRsuntour die Schmiede der DoubleAgent.


----------



## Nixverstehen (7. März 2021)

SUCHE Dämpferkartusche DA 160 G1 oder G2


----------



## Wawel (15. März 2021)

Servus !
Hat noch wer von euch teile von alten DA g1 ? Hab ein alte alva 160 gekauft die ich wieder richten will  wäre super wenn jemand noch was hat . Andre teile außer gabel würden mich auch interessieren. Einfach schreiben was ihr noch besitzt.  Vll hat jmd dem DA g2 ? Oder g2s ?
Gruß Jakub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. April 2021)

Moin, 
hat jemand interesse an einem Ironwood Rahmenset(46cm) noch mit der Dicken Upside Dowgabel? Wollte es eigenltich fertig machen, aber mir fehlt die Zeit und ein anderes Großes Projekt steht in der Garage und dafür brauche ich das Geld. Die Anschlüsse für das Biosystem sind undicht. Originale Verbinder gibt es kaum und ich habe da was von Festo geholt was auch passt. Würde das mit dazu geben so wie die Laufräder. fotos mach ich nachher mal. Preisvorstellung 600€?!

Gruß Marco


----------



## physshred (16. April 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Für einen Gabelumbau benötige ich das Unterteil einer G2 Federkartusche für Doubleagent Gabeln oder eine Schlachtkartusche.
> Im Bild was ich habe aber nicht gebrauchen kann.
> Dieses Teil für die Gabeln mit 35mm Standrohren bzw. Suntour Unterteil würde mir sehr weiter helfen.
> ...


Bist Du versorgt? Ich hätte eine Schlachtkartusche... Allerdings nicht 100% G2 weil unten kein Ventil.


----------



## slowbeat (19. April 2021)

physshred schrieb:


> Bist Du versorgt? Ich hätte eine Schlachtkartusche... Allerdings nicht 100% G2 weil unten kein Ventil.


Leider noch nicht, das wär aber eh das Falsche für mich. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot.


----------



## dasboesebock (19. April 2021)

Wawel schrieb:


> Servus !
> Hat noch wer von euch teile von alten DA g1 ? Hab ein alte alva 160 gekauft die ich wieder richten will  wäre super wenn jemand noch was hat . Andre teile außer gabel würden mich auch interessieren. Einfach schreiben was ihr noch besitzt.  Vll hat jmd dem DA g2 ? Oder g2s ?
> Gruß Jakub


----------



## Wawel (19. April 2021)

Danke ! 
Hab leider aufgegeben


----------



## dasboesebock (19. April 2021)

Hallo Jakub, ich hab da einiges in den Letzten Jahren gesammelt, aber was da gerade in Kleinanzeigen angeboten wird Alva für 500, den rest verkaufen. Ansonsten melde Dich per PN Grüsse Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miko3088 (19. April 2021)

.


----------



## Evilman (3. Mai 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Gibt's keine mehr bei MSA? Die haben früher mal 35€ gekostet.
> Überlege grad ne komplette 180er mit Umbau auf 15mm Achse zu verkaufen. G2 mit G2s Dämpfung und blauem Knopf. 🤔


Hallo slowbeat, ist deine 180er Gabel noch zu haben?
Grüße
Björn


----------



## Evilman (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
suche noch Ersatzteile für supershuttle und ironwood gern alles anbieten. Vorzugsweise für‘s  ironwood

suche speziel ironwood:
-Evo 2 Hinterbau
-Ausfallende 12 mm steckachse gern auch die passende bionicon steckachse dazu
-Ausfallende 9 mm schnellspanner
-Magura Dämpfer oder x Fusion Vector (216x63)
-direkt Mount
-g2s Umbau oder komplette Gabel (180mm)
-B-odo 
-b-Switch 

für das supershuttle
170 mm fr Gabel oder nur untere Casting Brücke (20 mm steckachse) (erledigt)

und alles drum herum auch gern mal anbieten

danke im Voraus
Grüße Björn


----------



## Lycan12 (9. Mai 2021)

Hey leute,
hat jemand einen dämpfer adapter für den edison 2 ??


----------



## bastanet (19. Mai 2021)

gelöscht


----------



## dukestah (27. Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe das passt hier rein, aber aktuell trenne ich mich wegen mangelnder Nutzung von meinem Alva 180 
Da kommt demnächst noch ein gelbes Reed in XL mit recht ähnlicher Ausstattung, mein Mitfahrer ist auf E-Bike umgestiegen


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juli 2021)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das passt hier rein, aber aktuell trenne ich mich wegen mangelnder Nutzung von meinem Alva 180
> Da kommt demnächst noch ein gelbes Reed in XL mit recht ähnlicher Ausstattung, mein Mitfahrer ist auf E-Bike umgestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 1313664


Steige auf nen anderen Mitfahrer um ☝🏻


----------



## Evilman (27. Juli 2021)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das passt hier rein, aber aktuell trenne ich mich wegen mangelnder Nutzung von meinem Alva 180
> Da kommt demnächst noch ein gelbes Reed in XL mit recht ähnlicher Ausstattung, mein Mitfahrer ist auf E-Bike umgestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 1313664


Für wieviel möchtest du deine Maschine abgeben?
Grüße


----------



## aufgehts (27. Juli 2021)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das passt hier rein, aber aktuell trenne ich mich wegen mangelnder Nutzung von meinem Alva 180
> Da kommt demnächst noch ein gelbes Reed in XL mit recht ähnlicher Ausstattung, mein Mitfahrer ist auf E-Bike umgestiegen
> Anhang anzeigen 1313664


Hab das 180er Alva 7 Jahre lang gefahren .
Wenn die 16,1 kg nicht gewesen wären, hätte ich es behalten. Bei alpinen Aufstiegen ohne Hilfe war es halt ein Bremsklotz und ich bin mittlerweile Teilzeitrentner  🤔


----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. August 2021)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier das hier richtig ist– ich suche einen Golden Willow in XL in SW- Lackierung, möglichst mit der G2s… 

Wer hat ev. eins abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## racer01 (12. Oktober 2021)

Nixverstehen schrieb:


> Huhu. Ich suche eine Dämpferkartusche für die alte DoubleAgent so von 2008-2011 oder neueres Datum. Würde auch komplette Gabel nehmen.


Ist deine Suche noch aktuell? Hätte eine DA 170 und eine DA 150


----------



## dasboesebock (13. Oktober 2021)

aufgehts schrieb !!!​Hab das 180er Alva 7 Jahre lang gefahren .
Wenn die 16,1 kg nicht gewesen wären, hätte ich es behalten. Bei alpinen Aufstiegen ohne Hilfe war es halt ein Bremsklotz und ich bin mittlerweile Teilzeitrentner
-------------------------------------------------------------
Was, meines wiegt 13,5 mit Tropper.


----------



## Frankxen (13. Oktober 2021)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hier das hier richtig ist– ich suche einen Golden Willow in XL in SW- Lackierung, möglichst mit der G2s…
> 
> Wer hat ev. eins abzugeben?


Ich hätte noch eins abzugeben. Allerdings ohne G2s


----------



## hulster (13. Oktober 2021)

Frankxen schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eins abzugeben. Allerdings ohne G2s


Gabs das Willow überhaupt jemals mit G2s?
Wenn doch nur nachgerüstet, oder?


----------



## BergRadHolperer (16. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
bei meinem geliebten Alva 180 sind mir Risse am Casing an der Gabel aufgefallen. Die Risse sind an der Klemmung der Achse unter den Schraubenköpfen. Ist zwar noch alles so weit fest, ich will es so aber nicht mehr fahren 
Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem G2 Casing für die Gabel. Ich denke es müsste Modelljahr 2011 sein. Wenn jemand ein Casing abzugeben hätte wäre ich sehr froh.
Grüße


----------



## slowbeat (18. Oktober 2021)

@BergRadHolperer Du kannst auch das Unterteil einer 35mm Durolux verbauen.
Vielleicht gibts da einfacher ein Schlachtobjekt?


----------



## slowbeat (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich wäre evtl. interessiert an einem Paar 160mm Rocker fürs EVO.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Oktober 2021)

Frankxen schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eins abzugeben. Allerdings ohne G2s


Hey, schau doch mal in deine Unterhaltungen…😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2021)

Suche ein Schaltauge fürs Edison Evo.
Hat noch wer eins rumliegen?


----------



## bioniconfan (30. November 2021)

Hallo,
hat jemand noch einen Universer für den Dämpfer, für Evo oder Revo?


----------



## slowbeat (8. Dezember 2021)

bioniconfan schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand noch einen Universer für den Dämpfer, für Evo oder Revo?



Nachdem ich selbst ewig danach gesucht habe, hab ich mangels Verwendung vermutlich einen übrig.


----------



## bioniconfan (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
das wäre super. Melde Dich doch bitte bei mir per pin wegen Preis, Versand etc.
Grüße


----------



## Labtakwon (15. Dezember 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> @BergRadHolperer Du kannst auch das Unterteil einer 35mm Durolux verbauen.
> Vielleicht gibts da einfacher ein Schlachtobjekt?


Habe ich auch versucht, allerdings bei einem 160er Alva. Aber da hat der Abstand der Standrohre nicht gepasst. Habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## BergRadHolperer (16. Dezember 2021)

Labtakwon schrieb:


> Habe ich auch versucht, allerdings bei einem 160er Alva. Aber da hat der Abstand der Standrohre nicht gepasst. Habe ich was übersehen?


Hallo,
Ich habe hier kein Ausschlachtobjekt auf die Schnelle finden können. Deshalb habe ich direkt bei Bionicon nachgefragt und, nach einiger Bedenkzeit  ,  auch Antwort bekommen. Mir wurde die Durolux35 mit Qlock Achse geschickt und die passt auch perfekt. Allerdings für knapp 170€ kein Schnäppchen. Mir war es das halt wert...
Paralell habe ich bei suntour angefragt. Die hätten mir das Teil für einen ähnlichen Preis angeboten. Allerdings hätte ich es aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen über einen Zertifizierten Fachhändler bestellen müssen.
Also vielleicht einfach direkt bei Bionicon oder Suntour anfragen wenn es preislich in Frage kommt.


slowbeat schrieb:


> @BergRadHolperer Du kannst auch das Unterteil einer 35mm Durolux verbauen.
> Vielleicht gibts da einfacher ein Schlachtobjekt?


Also vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Bei mir hat es so funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2021)

BergRadHolperer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe hier kein Ausschlachtobjekt auf die Schnelle finden können. Deshalb habe ich direkt bei Bionicon nachgefragt und, nach einiger Bedenkzeit  ,  auch Antwort bekommen. Mir wurde die Durolux35 mit Qlock Achse geschickt und die passt auch perfekt. Allerdings für knapp 170€ kein Schnäppchen. Mir war es das halt wert...
> Paralell habe ich bei suntour angefragt. Die hätten mir das Teil für einen ähnlichen Preis angeboten. Allerdings hätte ich es aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen über einen Zertifizierten Fachhändler bestellen müssen.
> Also vielleicht einfach direkt bei Bionicon oder Suntour anfragen wenn es preislich in Frage kommt.
> ...


👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
Könntest bitte die von dir genutzten Kontaktdaten hier posten?
Danke 🍻


----------



## luCYnger (16. Dezember 2021)

Das ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer






						Startseite
					

BIONICON ClimbAir® System - GEHT STEIL! EGAL OB AM BERG, IM TRAIL ODER AUF DER PISTE



					www.bionicon.de
				




Ganz unten findste was du brauchst 😉


----------



## luCYnger (16. Dezember 2021)

Btw

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Vector mit Sacki-Sleeve kpl mit B-odo und Schläuchen und Schalter.

Außerdem im Abgang
Eine 180mm G2s Gabel

Alles für Evo/rEvo und selbstredend guter Zustand


----------



## slowbeat (16. Dezember 2021)

@Labtakwon ohne nachgemessen zu haben würd ich sagen, dass die 160er einfach ein anderes Unterteil hat als die 180er  Die optischen Unterschiede sind zu vernachlässigen.

Halt so richtig anders, also passt nur das Teil von Bionicon oder du findest ein uraltes Suntourteil aus der prä G2 Ära. Also mal eben älter als 10 Jahre.

Hier wird grad ein 180er Evo mit G2S Gabel und Magura Dämpfer in Größe M frei. LRS mit DT Swiss 350 hinten und Alex FR 30 Felgen dabei sowie Conti "Der Baron" Bereifung.
Alles in bestem Zustand, komme vermutlich erst im neuen Jahr dazu, Bilder zu machen.


----------



## BergRadHolperer (16. Dezember 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
> Könntest bitte die von dir genutzten Kontaktdaten hier posten?
> Danke 🍻


Ich habe einfach die Kontaktformulare genutzt.
Oder halt an:
[email protected]
bzw.
[email protected]

Habe von beiden sehr kompetente Antworten bekommen


----------



## Evilman (16. Dezember 2021)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Btw
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem Vector mit Sacki-Sleeve kpl mit B-odo und Schläuchen und Schalter.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich hätte Interesse an deinem bs was wäre dein Preis?


----------



## schwoab27 (30. Dezember 2021)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Btw
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem Vector mit Sacki-Sleeve kpl mit B-odo und Schläuchen und Schalter.
> 
> ...


Servus,
hast du den Vector schon verkauft? Ich bin schon länger auf der suche und freue mich auf ein upgrade!


----------



## luCYnger (31. Dezember 2021)

schwoab27 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hast du den Vector schon verkauft? Ich bin schon länger auf der suche und freue mich auf ein upgrade!


Alles schon in neuen Händen


----------



## schwoab27 (31. Dezember 2021)

Schade! Sehr Schade.
Hat jemand anderes zufällig einen Vector und den passenden B-ODO rumliegen?


----------



## luCYnger (15. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand Interesse an

180er Rocker für Evo/rEvo  mit Enduro Bearings

habe ich noch in meinem Lager gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (17. Februar 2022)

Hi, 

schön war die Zeit, aber ich verkaufe mein Supershuttle. Unten ist der Link zur Anzeige. 

Klick

Gruß Oigi


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. März 2022)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hey, schau doch mal in deine Unterhaltungen…😉


Hat sich erledigt…


----------



## Pinsx3 (30. März 2022)

Ich werde auf Deutsche screiben aber ich habe fast alles vergessen.  Ich suche ein bionicon 180mm double agent gabel fur mein Revo 2.   Oder ich wurde auch die teile for mein 160 mm metric um dass es 180 mm trave hat.  (Sorry for the attempt)  

Does anyone know where I can get these parts?  Peter


----------



## englbert (31. März 2022)

Pinsx3 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf Deutsche screiben aber ich habe fast alles vergessen.  Ich suche ein bionicon 180mm double agent gabel fur mein Revo 2.   Oder ich wurde auch die teile for mein 160 mm metric um dass es 180 mm trave hat.  (Sorry for the attempt)
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get these parts?  Peter


Hello Peter,
you owner of a stock Metric should not need parts to change the travel of your the fork between 160 and 180 mm. Shown in this tutorial issued by X-Fusion.
Metric Travel Change

As slowbeat mentioned below, the revo's air spring isn't stock and a easy travel modification is not possible.

Greetz
Englbert

Edit. Korrigiert um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Sorry, da war ich gedanklich voll auf dem Standard-Dampfer unterwegs.


----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2022)

Pinsx3 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf Deutsche screiben aber ich habe fast alles vergessen.  Ich suche ein bionicon 180mm double agent gabel fur mein Revo 2.   Oder ich wurde auch die teile for mein 160 mm metric um dass es 180 mm trave hat.  (Sorry for the attempt)
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get these parts?  Peter


Hi Peter,
I think I'll sell some of my Bionicon stuff including 180 forks and some other nice pieces.
raw list:

170mm G2 Doubleagent with G2S damper (steerer tube 20mm shortened)
180mm G2s Doubleagent
1 set of adaptors to fit 15x100 hubs with rock shox maxle (not included) on Doubleagent forks
direct mount stem
Vario stem 31.8mm
ZS44/ZS44 Bionicon Headset complete (G1&G2 models)
ZS44/ZS55 Bionicon Headset for Evo/Revo complete
Magura Shock DualAir with large negative chamber including adaptor
Reed 140 size S complete bike
Evo frame size M, 180mm, 26" (27.5 fits) with Rock shox Monarch+ MegNeg
180mm Bionicon air cartridge for Metric forks  
X-Fusion Vector Air with original and "Sacki"DuralAir Chamber
I don´t feel i´ll be ready this week.
I think you got a Evo or Revo. For installing Doubleagent forks you´ll need the Bionicon headset. I´ll sell this one as well. Still struggeling to sell the red items, wanted them in my Revo again...

@englbert Er hat eine bioniconspezifische Luftfeder mit zwei Luftkammern. Die kann man nicht traveln.


----------



## Pinsx3 (31. März 2022)

Englbert, Thank you I have never seen that, but I did hear one could do that with a Metric.  Do you know for certain that works with a fork equipped with the Bionicon system with the twin air system?


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2022)

2 sets of adaptors to fit 15x100 hubs with rock shox maxle (not included) on Doubleagent forks:
Wie sehen die aus?
=> 15x100 auf 20x110?


----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 2 sets of adaptors to fit 15x100 hubs with rock shox maxle (not included) on Doubleagent forks:
> Wie sehen die aus?
> => 15x100 auf 20x110?


Ja genau. Hab ich mir mal drehen lassen, passt für 148mm Maxle mit M15*1,5:



Funktioniert super, hab ich mir jetzt auch für die Metric besorgt. In 20*110 bekommt man ja kaum ein preiswertes Laufrad.


----------



## Pinsx3 (31. März 2022)

Slowbeat -- thank you for confirming the travel mod cannot be done.  I am interested in your parts.  Mine is a 2015/16 Revo I bought from Rene Schultz at Bioinicon.  Here in Seattle we go straight up and straight down -- lol  I love the bike but it is getting old.  My Metric has 160 mm and high and low speed compression damping and rebound damping.  the coatings on my fork are decent but have a couple scratches.  my shock is scratched more.  the damping still works well.  The lock out is not so great anymore.  I noticed the fork is a bit sticky when adjusting travel on the fly.  

I was thinking 180 up front could give me more slack for the downhills.  would you recommend the Double Agent over the Metric?  What do you think is the best set up? 

I don't know the difference between G1 and G2.  And my rear end is not boost it is 12x142.  I think Revo 2 is boost.  Am I right?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinsx3 (31. März 2022)

BTW I have a 20x110 up front.  

I also have a first gen Bionicon Edison (my old bike) with the double agent (no damping adjust) -- did I read the 27.5 will fit that?


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ja genau. Hab ich mir mal drehen lassen, passt für 148mm Maxle mit M15*1,5:
> Anhang anzeigen 1449429
> Funktioniert super, hab ich mir jetzt auch für die Metric besorgt. In 20*110 bekommt man ja kaum ein preiswertes Laufrad.


Geile Sache!


----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2022)

Pinsx3 schrieb:


> Slowbeat -- thank you for confirming the travel mod cannot be done.  I am interested in your parts.  Mine is a 2015/16 Revo I bought from Rene Schultz at Bioinicon.  Here in Seattle we go straight up and straight down -- lol  I love the bike but it is getting old.  My Metric has 160 mm and high and low speed compression damping and rebound damping.  the coatings on my fork are decent but have a couple scratches.  my shock is scratched more.  the damping still works well.  The lock out is not so great anymore.  I noticed the fork is a bit sticky when adjusting travel on the fly.
> 
> I was thinking 180 up front could give me more slack for the downhills.  would you recommend the Double Agent over the Metric?  What do you think is the best set up?
> 
> I don't know the difference between G1 and G2.  And my rear end is not boost it is 12x142.  I think Revo 2 is boost.  Am I right?


Hm, looks like a Evo? Thought first Revo prototypes were 2017 makes featuring 142mm rears like mine. When they made it to the market they were 148mm if i remember right?
Main difference between regular Evo and Revo is boost, TT/ST length, tyre clearance on the rear and no 26" option.

Did your fork and damper ever get a service?

I always liked the Doubleagent forks, 170 & 180mm model fits 27.5*2.4 with still some mud clearance.
Exchanged these because i got Trace36 and modified Metric forks to play with, also experimenting with metric shocks. My girlfriend has a Evo with Metric, rides pretty well. So being honest, both forks are fine. Liked the G2s Damper on the Doubleagent a lot as its very efficient and when others suffered from armpump at Lago di Garda or Finale Ligure i was still relaxed. But i did not ride the metric there.
Downside of Doubleagent is limited tyre clearance and limitations on stem/handlebar position.
As always, chose what you like most  🤪

Latest brainfart would be fitting the Bionicon Metric air spring on the Trace36 having 180mm&29" front and the Vector with laaarge negative chamber on the rear. Should be a good climber with some improvements down.
But to be honest, the dualair (no Bionicon) Metric with MegNeg Super Deluxe on the rear will do the job for the next years. If i need a better climb, i´ll go for the Hardtails.

160mm or shorter Doubleagents will only fit 26"


----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Geile Sache!


Ich schau bei Gelegenheit mal ob ich die Skizzen dafür noch finde.
Hab bei kommerziellen Anbietern ca. 40€ pro Sück bezahlt, was voll versteuert ein fairer Kurs ist.
Sind nicht eloxiert, aber auch nicht korrodiert.
Ist auch die eleganteste Lösung für die Doubleagent da mal normale Laufräder zu fahren.


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich schau bei Gelegenheit mal ob ich die Skizzen dafür noch finde.
> Hab bei kommerziellen Anbietern ca. 40€ pro Sück bezahlt, was voll versteuert ein fairer Kurs ist.
> Sind nicht eloxiert, aber auch nicht korrodiert.
> Ist auch die eleganteste Lösung für die Doubleagent da mal normale Laufräder zu fahren.


Wäre cool, eilt aber nicht 👍🏻
Drehe sie dann mal selber 😁
Was man hat, das hat man 😅😅🍻🍻


----------



## slowbeat (31. März 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wäre cool, eilt aber nicht 👍🏻
> Drehe sie dann mal selber 😁
> Was man hat, das hat man 😅😅🍻🍻


Kannst auch ein Pärchen für kleinen Kurs haben.  
Oder hast Du n passenden Gewindeschneider schon da?
Für die Seite ohne Gewinde hätt ich sonst noch passende Buchsen einer 36er🦊
über. Spart ja auch Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinsx3 (1. April 2022)

Slowbeat:  I like your thinking.  I was trying to figure out a way to make a 29.  I think the rear would not be too bad an issue with aluminum.  I was even looking at a carbon Cannondale to swap the suspension onto.  I wrote to Rene who sold me the bike from Bionicon.  He said it is an Evo.  So I am interested in your 180 metric! and the parts to make the rear better too!


----------



## slowbeat (8. April 2022)

Pinsx3 schrieb:


> Slowbeat:  I like your thinking.  I was trying to figure out a way to make a 29.  I think the rear would not be too bad an issue with aluminum.  I was even looking at a carbon Cannondale to swap the suspension onto.  I wrote to Rene who sold me the bike from Bionicon.  He said it is an Evo.  So I am interested in your 180 metric! and the parts to make the rear better too!


I sent you a personal message, lets try to figure out how i could help you


----------



## slowbeat (27. Mai 2022)

Ich hab eine Schraube für die Befestigung der Wippe verbummelt 😫
Hat jemand diese Schraube übrig:


----------



## matze0815 (12. Dezember 2022)

Servus, ich suche einen Universer um einen normalen Dämpfer im Bionicon zu fahren. Hat jemand einen zum Verkauf?
Ich schaue mal, was ich noch alles zu verkaufen habe und setze es dann hoffentlich zwischen den Feiertagen mal in den Markt….


----------



## GaryTheHope (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo. Ich besitze ein BC 1.0 mit der BF 1.0 Gabel eins der Ersten. Ich suche dringend Ersatzteile und Informationen zum System. Benötigte Twinlock Klemmen 31.8mm. Luftschläuche oder Informationen dazu (Muss Erneuert werden). Dichtungen Gabel oder Informationen dazu. ggf. Eine Dämpfer Einheit da kommt irgendwas Schwarzen Raus durch den 1sten Luftanschluss bis Oben zum Rahmen Ausgang 🙈. Leider gibt es in meiner Region keinen Experten für dieses System der nächste ist über 100KM entfernt. Hilfe wäre echt Toll. Dankeschön. RideON!


----------



## Evilman (4. Januar 2023)

GaryTheHope schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich besitze ein BC 1.0 mit der BF 1.0 Gabel eins der Ersten. Ich suche dringend Ersatzteile und Informationen zum System. Benötigte Twinlock Klemmen 31.8mm. Luftschläuche oder Informationen dazu (Muss Erneuert werden). Dichtungen Gabel oder Informationen dazu. ggf. Eine Dämpfer Einheit da kommt irgendwas Schwarzen Raus durch den 1sten Luftanschluss bis Oben zum Rahmen Ausgang 🙈. Leider gibt es in meiner Region keinen Experten für dieses System der nächste ist über 100KM entfernt. Hilfe wäre echt Toll. Dankeschön. RideON!


Hallo, 
Ich schaue heut Abend mal was ich dir an Ersatzteilen anbieten kann, wollte eh etwas aussortieren…denke mal so 3/4 deiner Wünsche könnte (ohne Gewähr) ich dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Januar 2023)

GaryTheHope schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich besitze ein BC 1.0 mit der BF 1.0 Gabel eins der Ersten. Ich suche dringend Ersatzteile und Informationen zum System. Benötigte Twinlock Klemmen 31.8mm. Luftschläuche oder Informationen dazu (Muss Erneuert werden). Dichtungen Gabel oder Informationen dazu. ggf. Eine Dämpfer Einheit da kommt irgendwas Schwarzen Raus durch den 1sten Luftanschluss bis Oben zum Rahmen Ausgang 🙈. Leider gibt es in meiner Region keinen Experten für dieses System der nächste ist über 100KM entfernt. Hilfe wäre echt Toll. Dankeschön. RideON!


Hi,
Habe eine komplette Doppelbrückengabel der neuesten Generation.
Sogar noch 2 nagelneue Standrohre als Ersatz.
Gabel ist demontiert und alle Schläuche sind dran.
Federweg 180mm, 26“ (geht auch was in 27.5 rein).
Sehr guter Zustand.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## GaryTheHope (4. Januar 2023)

Evilman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich schaue heut Abend mal was ich dir an Ersatzteilen anbieten kann, wollte eh etwas aussortieren…denke mal so 3/4 deiner Wünsche könnte (ohne Gewähr) ich dir weiterhelfen.


🖖


----------



## GaryTheHope (4. Januar 2023)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe eine komplette Doppelbrückengabel der neuesten Generation.
> Sogar noch 2 nagelneue Standrohre als Ersatz.
> Gabel ist demontiert und alle Schläuche sind dran.
> ...


Tatsächlich weiß ich nicht ob das mit den Luftanschlüssen passt, meines Wissens wurde das ab dem Edison geändert. Bei mir sind die am Dämpfer und die Verbindung inkl. Anschlüsse sind wohl größer. Aber vielleicht kann dazu nochmal jemand was qualifiziertes Aussagen. Danke euch von Herzen. 🖖 RideON!


----------



## damage0099 (4. Januar 2023)

GaryTheHope schrieb:


> Tatsächlich weiß ich nicht ob das mit den Luftanschlüssen passt, meines Wissens wurde das ab dem Edison geändert. Bei mir sind die am Dämpfer und die Verbindung inkl. Anschlüsse sind wohl größer. Aber vielleicht kann dazu nochmal jemand was qualifiziertes Aussagen. Danke euch von Herzen. 🖖 RideON!


Ja genau, die Luftanschlüsse sind größer geworden.
Die hast du ja aber.
Schläuche sind dieselben.
Ansonsten habe ich noch die alten Luftanschlüsse wo rumfahren.

Edith: die Gabel hat Steckachse 20x110.
Da passt dein aktuelles Laufrad so nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Januar 2023)

Vllt habe ich noch ein passendes Laufrad rumfahren.
Könntest ebenfalls sehr günstig haben.
Mit ZTR Flow MK3 Felgen


----------



## Evilman (4. Januar 2023)

Hier mal grob ein Überblick…

Finde es sehr stark das du dieses Projekt angefangen hast 👍

Nicht wundern war grad mit Lack beschäftigt 
Neben dem umräumen der bikegarage


----------



## GaryTheHope (4. Januar 2023)

Evilman schrieb:


> Hier mal grob ein Überblick…
> 
> Finde es sehr stark das du dieses Projekt angefangen hast 👍
> 
> ...


Heftig! Erstmal großen Dank für deine Mühen. Ich freu mich auch auf das Project. Es gibt so viel Mist heut zu Tage in den Fahrradläden und ich mag halt meine Alten Systeme 26" 3x9s und das alte Feeling. Ich finde ein Fahrrad ist mehr als nur ein Geräte wenn man es hegt und Pflegt wenn man Repariert wenn's Mal kaputt ist wenn man es selbst gebaut hat das hat es eine Seele, es ist wie ein Freund. Nun genug aber nun zu den Teilen: Schläuche (Schwarz) sind ja nun mehr als genug da. Die "neuen" Anschlüsse würde ich gerne mitnehmen falls ich auf eine andere Gabel Wechsel. Klemme für 31.8mm denke ich Mal ist das eingepackte Sram Teil da. Als Ersatz gerne einen Orangen "Knopf". Mit Dämpfern kenn ich mich leider garnicht aus. Aus meinem Alten kommt Schwarze Brühe raus und das in einer Luftleitung sollte wohl eher nicht so sein. Da Nehm ich auch gerne eine Nummer "Neuer" gerade wenn der Federweg ggf. sich auf 180mm erhöht. Meine Gabel hat "nur" 150mm. Ob der Rahmen bzw. Geometrie Technisch das Sinnvoll ist bin ich mir unsicher. Danke übrigens für das Laufrad Angebot und generell für das Engagement das geht natürlich auch an die Anderen. 🖖


----------



## Evilman (5. Januar 2023)

Ich versuche schon mal diese Woche das kleine set zusammen zu stellen. 

Miss doch einfach mal die Gesamtlänge des Dämpfers ohne ausgefahren b-odo (obere Teil für die Geometrie Verstellung) und den innenhub. Bei mir ist es in der Regel 216x63mm 

Wenn ich das set zusammen habe melde ich mich noch mal mit Bildern und dann können wir ergänzen. Aber wird auch kein Problem wenn du nachfordern musst, kenn selber zu gut die Problematik an bionicon teile zu kommen, bei bionicon gibt es ja auch schon „nur noch“ Restposten evo/revo, leider…


----------



## GaryTheHope (Freitag um 23:49)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vllt habe ich noch ein passendes Laufrad rumfahren.
> Könntest ebenfalls sehr günstig haben.
> Mit ZTR Flow MK3 Felgen


Hi damage0099. Danke für das Angebot. Die Gabel würde mich interessieren die Alte lege ich mir als "Wird vielleicht nochmal gebraucht" hin. Laufrad hab ich tatsächlich noch eins gefunden 26er Double Track auf Marzocchi QR20 hab dazu noch Mal schnell neue Lager aus Prag von Novatec bestellt. Blöde Frage was ist den die neuste Version der Gabel ?😅🙈 Egal wie wie sie heißt ich nenn sie einfach Chief Superintendent oder General Bergfrühling. Und die Alten Anschlüsse falls ich das alte System nochmal aufleben lassen will wären Super. Wenn du Zeit hast schick mir doch Mal Fotos. Danke im voraus, ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße.


----------



## GaryTheHope (Samstag um 00:02)

Evilman schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon mal diese Woche das kleine set zusammen zu stellen.
> 
> Miss doch einfach mal die Gesamtlänge des Dämpfers ohne ausgefahren b-odo (obere Teil für die Geometrie Verstellung) und den innenhub. Bei mir ist es in der Regel 216x63mm
> 
> Wenn ich das set zusammen habe melde ich mich noch mal mit Bildern und dann können wir ergänzen. Aber wird auch kein Problem wenn du nachfordern musst, kenn selber zu gut die Problematik an bionicon teile zu kommen, bei bionicon gibt es ja auch schon „nur noch“ Restposten evo/revo, leider…


Hallo Evilman. Das mit den Restposten stimmt leider. Verkaufen wahrscheinlich auch deswegen soviele ihre Bionicons. Kleinanzeigen ab knapp 500€ geht's los teilweise in echt gutem Zustand auch neuere Modelle. Danke für deine Mühen. Ich hab gelesen das die neuen Xfusion Dämpfer besser sein sollen als die Magura. Den 180mm Coil aus dem Alva fand ich ganz gut da ich momentan noch ziemlich "Rund" bin. Zug und Druckstufeneinstellung wäre schon gut. Der Crossmax LRS fliegt raus wenn ich eine andere Gabel dann fahre. Für die XTR bekommt man Kettenblätter nur noch zu Preisen da fällst de um. Liegt am Lochkreis etc. Spider Ändern und dann Standard fahren lohnt nicht wirklich also fliegt das alles Runter hab noch so einige XT M770 Gruppen Teile und Tonnenweise anderes Zeug daher werde ich es Neu bzw. Neuwertig ausstatten. Ist am Sinnvollsten. Hab nochmal Fotos vom Dämpfer gemacht. Auch dir ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße. 🖖


----------



## damage0099 (Samstag um 08:44)

GaryTheHope schrieb:


> Hi damage0099. Danke für das Angebot. Die Gabel würde mich interessieren die Alte lege ich mir als "Wird vielleicht nochmal gebraucht" hin. Laufrad hab ich tatsächlich noch eins gefunden 26er Double Track auf Marzocchi QR20 hab dazu noch Mal schnell neue Lager aus Prag von Novatec bestellt. Blöde Frage was ist den die neuste Version der Gabel ?😅🙈 Egal wie wie sie heißt ich nenn sie einfach Chief Superintendent oder General Bergfrühling. Und die Alten Anschlüsse falls ich das alte System nochmal aufleben lassen will wären Super. Wenn du Zeit hast schick mir doch Mal Fotos. Danke im voraus, ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße.


Hi,
das ist die G2S-Gabel.
Ich mache nachher Fotos und schicke dir ein PN.
Grüße, damage


----------



## GaryTheHope (Samstag um 16:08)

Gabel ✅😁👍


----------



## GaryTheHope (Sonntag um 12:34)

GaryTheHope schrieb:


> Einbaumaß 230x50mm. Was die Schwarze Flüssigkeit ist die aus dem B-Odo kommt weiß ich auch nicht. 🙄 Technischen Support bekommt man dafür nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (Sonntag um 23:20)

Ich habe noch eine Xfusion Metric hier. Aktuell ist sie so verschlaucht, dass man sie einfach absenken kann. Der Betätiger ist natürlich auch dabei. 
160mm und schwarze Standrohr. 
Die HLR Kartusche wurde von einem User hier überarbeitet. Jetzt ist der Übergang zwischen HS und LS nicht mehr so krass. 
Für die Schoner sind noch verschiedenfarbige Aufkleber da

Falls wer Bedarf hat einfach PN


----------



## GaryTheHope (Montag um 15:13)

Ich suche einen X Fusion Vector HLR AIR Blackline mit 230mm Einbaulänge inkl. B-Odo. Bzw. Jemanden der mir beim umrüsten helfen kann. 🖖


----------



## damage0099 (Dienstag um 19:21)

Hab dir in der PN geschrieben 🍻


----------



## GaryTheHope (Dienstag um 23:34)

Wer Bedarf hat für eine BF 1.0 Gabel (2002) aus einem BC 1.0 dem Urvater des Bionicon Systems gibt es noch Staubabstreifer. Als auch 31.8mm Twin Lock Klemmen zu bestellen. Bionicon (MSA). #Info 09.01.2023


----------



## GaryTheHope (Dienstag um 23:35)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hab dir in der PN geschrieben 🍻


Gelesen 👍


----------



## GaryTheHope (Gestern um 16:12)

Da verkauft gerade auf eBay Kleinanzeigen jemand einen Magura TS RC 215 Dämpfer mit B-ODO gebraucht.
Einbaumaß bis jetzt Unbekannt aber ich Arbeite dran 😅🙈.
2326145925


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

